# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Dodecad >  The genomic history of southeastern Europe (Dodecad K7b)

## Jovialis

I've updated the thread to include samples from the whole paper.

https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB22652



```
Varna:ANI152_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic1,0,13.38,0,0,45.42,36.41,4.79
Varna:ANI153_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic1,5.83,7.9,0,0,43.03,43.24,0
Varna:ANI159_ANI181_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic2,0,9.7,0,0.46,43.97,45.88,0
Varna:ANI160_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic2,0,10.9,0,0,37.58,51.52,0
Varna_outlier:ANI163_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic3,1.25,16.07,0.15,0.37,14.19,67.97,0
WHG:BerryAuBac,0.71,0,2.32,3.22,0,93.74,0
Balkans_BronzeAge:Bul10_Bulgaria_Ezero_EBA,0,10.27,0.49,0.81,34.53,53.9,0
Yamnaya_Bulgaria:Bul4_Yamnaya_Bulgaria_outlier,2.23,27.32,0.08,1.25,13.98,54.94,0.21
Balkans_BronzeAge:Bul6_Bulgaria_Beli_Breyag_EBA,0,10.97,0,0.95,37.39,50.68,0
Balkans_BronzeAge:Bul8_Bulgaria_Beli_Breyag_EBA,3.53,6.92,0,5.79,20.03,63.74,0
Balkans_Neolithic:I0633_Balkans_Neolithic,0,9.7,0.09,0.58,54.66,34.97,0
Balkans_Neolithic:I0634_Balkans_Neolithic,0,8.74,0,1.13,51.01,38.95,0.17
Balkans_Neolithic:I0676_Macedonia_Neolithic,0,6.48,0,0.4,55.44,37.67,0
Krepost_Neolithic:I0679_d_Balkans_Krepost_Neolithic,0,27.45,0,0.99,44.19,27.37,0
Balkans_Neolithic:I0698_Bulgaria_Neolithic,0,5.95,0,0.78,53.87,39.4,0
Balkans_Neolithic:I0704_Balkans_Neolithic,0,8,0,0.53,53.81,37.12,0.53
Balkans_Neolithic:I0706_Balkans_Dzhulyunitsa_Neolithic,0,7.52,0,0.52,37.89,52.8,1.27
Balkans_Chalcolithic:I0781_Balkans_Chalcolithic,0,12.85,0,0.3,50.32,36.52,0
Balkans_Chalcolithic:I0785_Balkans_Chalcolithic,0,10.84,0,0,54.93,34.23,0
Malak_Preslavets:I1108_Balkans_MP_Neolithic,0,0,0,1.14,29.25,68.9,0.71
Malak_Preslavets:I1109_Balkans_MP_Neolithic,0,7.04,0,0.32,47.41,45.23,0
Malak_Preslavets:I1113_Balkans_MP_Neolithic,0,2.44,0,1.48,29.72,66.36,0
Balkans_Neolithic:I1131_Balkans_Neolithic,0,3.73,0,0.55,53.1,42.52,0.09
Malak_Preslavets:I1295_Balkans_MP_Neolithic,0,7.85,0,1.15,39.17,51.83,0
Malak_Preslavets:I1296_Balkans_MP_Neolithic,0.17,0,0,2.44,43.38,54.01,0
Malak_Preslavets:I1297_Balkans_MP_Neolithic,0,0,0,0,32.93,67.07,0
Balkans_Neolithic:I1298_Bulgaria_EN,0,0,0,0,49.75,50.06,0.19
Ukraine_Neolithic:I1378_Ukraine_Neolithic_son_of_I1732,2.15,0,3.79,1.32,0,92.74,0
Ukraine_Neolithic:I1732_Ukraine_Neolithic,1.71,0,4.65,2.48,0,91.15,0
Ukraine_Mesolithic:I1733_Ukraine_Mesolithic,4.91,0,6.2,1.66,0,87.23,0
Ukraine_Mesolithic:I1734_Ukraine_Mesolithic,2.55,0,3.81,1.22,0,92.1,0.32
Ukraine_Neolithic:I1736_Ukraine_Neolithic,2.57,0,4.37,1.6,0,91.46,0
Ukraine_Mesolithic:I1737_Ukraine_Mesolithic,0,0,7.99,3.67,0,88.34,0
Ukraine_Neolithic:I1738_Ukraine_Neolithic,3.26,0,4.07,1.78,0,90.9,0
Ukraine_Mesolithic:I1763_Ukraine_Mesolithic,0.01,0.02,0.01,31.39,0.02,68.54,0.01
Ukraine_Mesolithic:I1819_Ukraine_Mesolithic,3.03,0,6.25,2.14,0,88.48,0.1
WHG:I1875_Croatia_Mesolithic_HG,0.79,0,0.24,1.01,0,97.81,0.16
Yamnaya_Ukraine_outlier:I1917_Yamnaya_Ukraine_Ozera,3.57,42.83,1.87,1.68,6.23,43.83,0
Trypillia:I1926_Trypillia,0,1.22,0,0.96,38.88,58.94,0
Yamnaya_Ukraine:I2105_Yamnaya_Ukraine,3.73,33.86,3.59,1.67,0,57.14,0
Trypillia:I2110_Trypillia,0,2.18,0,1.16,39.44,57.22,0
Trypillia:I2111_Trypillia,0,6.29,0,0,39.81,53.9,0
WHG:I2158_OrienteC_HG,0,0,2.89,0.4,0,96.71,0
Balkans_BronzeAge:I2163_Bulgaria_MLBA,3.95,26.96,1.94,1.74,0,65.12,0.29
Balkans_BronzeAge:I2165_Bulgaria_EBA,0.42,16.29,0,1.44,22.84,59,0
Balkans_BronzeAge:I2175_Bulgaria_EBA,0,9.82,0,0.91,37.16,52.1,0
Balkans_BronzeAge:I2176_Bulgaria_EBA,0,9.74,0.41,0.4,36.19,53.26,0
Balkans_Chalcolithic_outlier:I2181_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolithic1,0,10.88,0,0.37,20.37,68.37,0
Malak_Preslavets:I2215_Balkans_MP_Neolithic,0,0,0.03,2.11,35.1,62.76,0
Malak_Preslavets:I2216_Balkans_MP_Neolithic,0,4.16,0,0,51.27,44.58,0
Peloponnese_Neolithic:I2318_Greece_Peloponnese_Neolithic,0,14.25,0,0.26,53.72,31.78,0
Globular_Amphora:I2403_Globular_Amphora_Poland,0.22,0,0,0.49,31.43,67.86,0
Globular_Amphora:I2405_Globular_Amphora_Poland,0,0,0,0.39,37.83,61.77,0
Balkans_Chalcolithic:I2423_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolithic,0,7.07,0,1,48.15,43.79,0
Balkans_Chalcolithic:I2424_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolithic,0,9.79,0,0.5,46.48,42.9,0.33
Balkans_Chalcolithic:I2425_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolithic,0,6.98,0,0,42.87,50.15,0
Balkans_Chalcolithic:I2426_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolithic2,0,2.16,0,0.93,51.52,45.38,0
Balkans_Chalcolithic:I2427_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolithic,0,10.95,0,0.75,47.71,40.6,0
Balkans_Chalcolithic:I2430_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolithic,0,10.26,0,0.52,43.91,45.32,0
Balkans_Chalcolithic:I2431_Bulgaria_Middle_Chalcolithic,0,7.23,0,0.45,44.2,47.87,0.25
Globular_Amphora:I2433_Globular_Amphora_Poland,0,0,0.1,0.37,35.71,63.68,0.14
Globular_Amphora:I2434_Globular_Amphora_Poland,0,0,0,0.4,37.06,62.54,0
Globular_Amphora:I2440_Globular_Amphora_Poland,0,0,0,0.72,36.54,62.74,0
Globular_Amphora:I2441_Globular_Amphora_Poland,0,0,0.19,0.79,36.8,62.23,0
Balkans_Chalcolithic:I2509_Bulgaria_BA,0,9.15,0,0.61,50.57,39.68,0
Balkans_BronzeAge:I2510_Bulgaria_BA,0,8.17,0,0.12,50.24,41.35,0.12
Balkans_Chalcolithic:I2519_Bulgaria_Chalcolithic,0,12.51,0,0.72,50.87,35.9,0
Balkans_BronzeAge:I2520_Bulgaria_BA,0.19,8.48,0.1,0.61,33.99,55.68,0.95
Balkans_Neolithic:I2521_Bulgaria_Neolithic,0,8.94,0,0.96,51.45,38.49,0.16
Balkans_Neolithic:I2526_Bulgaria_EN,0,6.88,0,0.52,54.04,38.56,0
Balkans_Neolithic:I2529_Bulgaria_Neolithic,0,13.58,0,0.6,48.51,37.3,0
Balkans_Neolithic:I2532_Romania_EN,0,7.6,0,0.24,55.94,35.98,0.23
Balkans_Neolithic:I2533_Romania_EN,0,7.32,0,0.51,55.27,36.9,0
Romania_HG:I2534_Romania_Neolithic_Mesolithic,0.4,0,3.06,1.43,0,95.11,0
Vucedol:I2792_Croatia_Vucedol,0,5.42,0,0,51.12,43.45,0
Yamnaya_Ukraine:I3141_Yamnaya_Ukraine,4.36,27.79,5.11,0,0,62.74,0
Trypillia:I3151_Trypillia,2.52,2.39,0,0,32.22,62.87,0
Balkans_BronzeAge:I3313_Croatia_LBA,0,16.48,0.53,0.61,26.93,55.09,0.36
Balkans_Neolithic:I3433_Croatia_Cardial_Neolithic,0,4.32,0,0.38,55.12,39.89,0.29
Balkans_Neolithic:I3498_Starcevo_EN,0,10.24,0.17,0.58,58.86,30.15,0
Vucedol:I3499_Croatia_Vucedol,0,19.92,0,1.14,28.62,49.99,0.34
Peloponnese_Neolithic:I3708_Greece_Peloponnese_Neolithic,0,13,0,0.74,53.67,32.59,0
Peloponnese_Neolithic:I3709_Greece_Peloponnese_Neolithic,0,17.81,0,1.3,50.93,29.97,0
Ukraine_Neolithic:I3712_Ukraine_Neolithic,8.21,0,0,0,0,91.79,0
Ukraine_Neolithic:I3714_Ukraine_Neolithic,0,0,7.88,1.01,0,91.11,0
Ukraine_Neolithic:I3715_Ukraine_Neolithic,1.72,0,4.26,1.12,0,92.9,0
Ukraine_Neolithic:I3716_Ukraine_Neolithic,1.85,0,3.79,0,0,94.36,0
Ukraine_Neolithic:I3717_Ukraine_Neolithic,6.56,0,3.72,1.87,0,87.85,0
Ukraine_Neolithic:I3718_Ukraine_Neolithic,2.33,0,3.67,1.06,0,91.96,0.99
Ukraine_Neolithic_outlier:I3719_Ukraine_Neolithic_outlier,0,8.11,0,0.29,53.57,38.02,0
Malak_Preslavets:I3879_Balkans_MP_Neolithic,0,3.16,0,0,61.45,35.39,0
Peloponnese_Neolithic:I3920_Greece_Peloponnese_Neolithic,0,22.16,0,1.24,48.42,28.17,0
Balkans_Neolithic:I3947_Croatia_Cardial_Neolithic,0,3.72,0,0.72,55.39,40.17,0
Balkans_Neolithic:I3948_Croatia_Cardial_Neolithic,0,5.27,0,0.41,58.3,36.03,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I4081_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,2.44,0.54,0,96.79,0.23
Balkans_Chalcolithic:I4088_Romania_Chalcolithic,0,6.02,0.13,1.02,44.76,48.06,0
Balkans_Chalcolithic:I4089_Romania_Chalcolithic,0,5.99,0,0.66,47.12,46.23,0
Ukraine_Eneolithic:I4110_Ukraine_Eneolithic,3.43,6.92,0.83,1.34,5.62,81.85,0.01
Ukraine_Neolithic:I4111_Ukraine_Neolithic,5.2,0,2.91,1.1,0,90.79,0
Ukraine_Neolithic:I4112_Ukraine_Neolithic,2.14,0,3.14,0.89,0,91.02,2.81
Ukraine_Neolithic:I4114_Ukraine_Neolithic,2.5,0,3.77,1.16,0,92.46,0.11
Balkans_Neolithic:I4167_Sopot_LN,0,4.69,0,0.73,48.06,46.52,0
Balkans_Neolithic:I4168_Sopot_LN,0,4.02,0,0,52.28,43.52,0.18
Vucedol:I4175_Croatia_Vucedol,0.44,27.36,1.17,0,10.92,60.11,0
Balkans_BronzeAge:I4331_Croatia_EMBA,0,15.32,0,0.57,27.44,56.66,0
Balkans_BronzeAge:I4332__Croatia_EMBA,0,15.71,0,1.03,26.41,55.81,1.03
Latvia_HG:I4432_Latvia_HG,1.13,0,2.44,0.7,0,95.72,0
Latvia_HG:I4434_Latvia_HG,0.96,0,2.37,1.04,0,95.62,0
Latvia_MN:I4435_Latvia_MN,4.97,1.54,10.82,0.78,0,81.89,0
Latvia_MN:I4436_Latvia_HG,4.79,0,6.78,1.05,0,87.38,0
Latvia_MN:I4437_Latvia_HG,1.1,0,3.01,1.27,0,94.62,0
Latvia_HG:I4438_Latvia_HG,0.47,0,2.42,1.59,0,95.52,0
Latvia_HG:I4439_Latvia_HG,1.37,0,1.67,0.81,0,96.08,0.07
Latvia_HG:I4440_Latvia_HG,1.49,0,2.19,1.7,0,94.62,0
Latvia_HG:I4441_Latvia_HG,0,0,3.23,0.69,0,96.07,0.01
Latvia_HG:I4550_Latvia_HG,0.54,0,0.91,1.1,0,96.94,0.5
Latvia_HG:I4551_Latvia_HG,1.14,0,2.54,0.94,0,95.38,0
Latvia_HG:I4552_Latvia_HG,0.11,0.14,0.1,27.9,0.14,71.53,0.08
Latvia_HG:I4553_Latvia_HG,0.97,0,2.21,0.97,0,95.84,0
Latvia_MN:I4554__Latvia_HG,6.72,0,8.94,1.36,0,82.98,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I4582_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,1.46,1.76,0,96.67,0.11
Latvia_HG:I4595_Latvia_HG,0.46,0,2.12,1.52,0,95.31,0.59
Latvia_HG:I4596_Latvia_HG,0.48,0,2.67,1.25,0,95.6,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I4607_Iron_Gates_HG,0.04,0.04,0.05,17.83,0.04,81.95,0.05
Latvia_HG:I4626_Latvia_EN,1.34,0,0.49,1.66,0,96.51,0
Latvia_MN:I4627_Latvia_MN,0.63,0,2.52,1.12,0,95.72,0
Latvia_HG:I4628_Latvia_EN,1.54,0,1.43,1.17,0,95.85,0
Latvia_LN:I4629_Latvia_LN_CW,5.3,24.33,1.99,0.52,0,67.86,0
Latvia_HG:I4630_Latvia_HG,0.92,0,4.92,1.2,0,92.96,0
Latvia_HG:I4632_Latvia_HG,0,0,2.24,1.16,0,96.6,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I4655_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,0,1.84,0,97.94,0.22
Iron_Gates_HG:I4657_Iron_Gates_HG,3.17,0,0,4.88,0,91.95,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I4660_Iron_Gates_HG,0.13,0,3.45,0,0,96.42,0
Lepenski_Vir:I4665_Lepenski_Vir,0,1.5,0,0,63.08,35.42,0
Lepenski_Vir:I4666_Lepenski_Vir,0,0,0,3.5,43.18,53.32,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I4870_Iron_Gates_HG,0.01,0,0.61,1.48,0,97.89,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I4871_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,1.51,0.54,0,97.49,0.46
Iron_Gates_HG:I4872_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,0,26.42,0,73.58,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I4873_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,1.18,1.53,0,97.29,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I4874_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,0.82,1.02,0,97.72,0.44
Iron_Gates_HG:I4875_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,0.52,1.25,0,98.23,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I4876_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,1.51,1.78,0,96.7,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I4877_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,0.17,1.19,0,97.65,0.99
Iron_Gates_HG:I4878_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,0.65,0.97,0,98.38,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I4880_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,2.11,1.56,0,96.33,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I4881_Iron_Gates_HG,0.2,0,0.67,1.18,0,97.94,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I4914_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,1.68,1.12,0,96.8,0.39
Iron_Gates_HG:I4915_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,1.52,2.12,0,96.01,0.34
Iron_Gates_HG:I4916_Iron_Gates_HG,0.73,0,0.83,1.95,0,96.49,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I4917_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,1.61,1.46,0,96.34,0.58
Balkans_Neolithic:I4918_Starcevo_EN,0,9.3,0,0.38,47.99,42.17,0.15
LBK_Austria:I5068_LBK_Austria,0,7.89,0,0.77,50.33,41.02,0
LBK_Austria:I5069_LBK_Austria,0,6.57,0,0.63,53.25,39.55,0
LBK_Austria:I5070_LBK_Austria,0,6.74,0,0.52,52.66,40.08,0
Balkans_Neolithic:I5071_Croatia_Impressa_EN,0,5.54,0.1,0.4,52.43,41.38,0.14
Balkans_Neolithic:I5072_Croatia_Impressa_EN,0,2.01,0,0.79,55,42.21,0
Balkans_Neolithic:I5077_Sopot_MN,0,3.83,0,0.63,55.95,39.39,0.2
Balkans_Neolithic:I5078_Sopot_MN,0,6.34,0,0.66,54.33,38.52,0.15
Balkans_Chalcolithic:I5079_Croatia_Eneolithic,0,5.46,0.03,0.63,52.84,40.84,0.19
LBK_Austria:I5204_LBK_Austria,0,4.31,0,0.49,51.5,43.38,0.32
LBK_Austria:I5205_LBK_Austria,0,3.93,0,0.89,52.4,42.78,0
LBK_Austria:I5206_LBK_Austria,0.02,0,0.05,6.23,37.4,56.27,0.04
LBK_Austria:I5207_LBK_Austria,0,4.33,0,0.19,52.68,42.6,0.19
LBK_Austria:I5208_LBK_Austria,0,5.19,0.21,0.31,54.25,40.05,0
Iron_Gates_HG_outlier:I5232_Iron_Gates_HG_outlier,0,0,0.89,1.42,21.12,76.56,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I5233_Iron_Gates_HG,0.33,0,0.65,1.73,0,96.92,0.38
Iron_Gates_HG:I5234_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,1.01,1.88,0,97.11,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I5235_Iron_Gates_HG,0.55,0,1.4,2.31,0,95.66,0.09
Iron_Gates_HG:I5236_Iron_Gates_HG,0.39,0,0.29,1.95,0,96.8,0.56
Iron_Gates_HG:I5237_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,1.04,1.68,0,97.27,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I5238_Iron_Gates_HG,0.64,0,1.04,2.14,0,95.96,0.22
Iron_Gates_HG:I5239_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,0.89,2.27,0,96.34,0.5
Iron_Gates_HG:I5240_Iron_Gates_HG,0.59,0,0.22,1.82,0,96.83,0.53
Iron_Gates_HG:I5242_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,0.6,1.62,0,96.79,0.99
Iron_Gates_HG:I5244_Iron_Gates_HG,0.18,0,0,2.06,0,96.57,1.19
Iron_Gates_HG:I5401_Iron_Gates_HG,2.65,0,0.27,1.3,0,95.69,0.1
Iron_Gates_HG:I5402_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,0.98,1.22,0,97.79,0.01
Lepenski_Vir:I5405_Lepenski_Vir,0,10.9,0,0,51.52,37.58,0
Lepenski_Vir:I5407_Lepenski_Vir,0,0,1.2,1.33,0,97.47,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I5408_Iron_Gates_HG,0.01,0,1.9,0.19,0,97.9,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I5409_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,0.22,1.16,0,97.54,1.09
Iron_Gates_HG:I5411_Iron_Gates_HG,0.55,0,2.37,0.68,0,96.4,0
Peloponnese_Neolithic:I5427_Greece_Peloponnese_Neolithic,0,8.76,0,1.02,56.2,34.03,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I5436_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,1.75,1.22,0,96.94,0.09
Balkans_IronAge:I5769_Bulgaria_IA,0,19.78,0,0.28,38.05,41.89,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I5771_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,0.75,1.86,0,97.39,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I5772_Iron_Gates_HG,0.25,0,0.69,1.1,0,97.93,0.03
Iron_Gates_HG:I5773_Iron_Gates_HG,1.18,0,3.73,1.27,0,93.82,0
Ukraine_Neolithic:I5868_Ukraine_Neolithic,0,0,2.89,0,0,95.77,1.34
Ukraine_Neolithic:I5870_Ukraine_Neolithic,4.04,0,1.64,1.11,0,93.2,0
Ukraine_Neolithic:I5872_Ukraine_Neolithic,4.88,0,3.14,1.35,0,90.63,0
Ukraine_Neolithic:I5873_Ukraine_Neolithic,4.63,0,5.33,0.51,0,89.52,0
Ukraine_Neolithic:I5875_Ukraine_Neolithic,2.19,0,5.52,1.7,0,90.59,0
Ukraine_Mesolithic:I5876_Ukraine_Mesolithic,2.68,0,4.79,0.91,0,91.63,0
Ukraine_Neolithic:I5881_Ukraine_Neolithic,2.87,0,0,3.83,0,93.3,0
Ukraine_Eneolithic:I5882_Ukraine_Eneolithic,2.27,4.16,3.36,1.55,0.06,88.61,0
Ukraine_Neolithic:I5883_Ukraine_Neolithic,1.36,0,2.36,0.83,0,95.46,0
Ukraine_Eneolithic:I5884_Ukraine_Eneolithic,3.65,0,2.82,1.07,0,92.46,0
Ukraine_Mesolithic:I5885_Ukraine_Neolithic,3.78,0,2.71,1.05,0,92.46,0
Ukraine_Neolithic:I5886_Ukraine_Neolithic,1.69,0,6.18,1.84,0,90.29,0
Ukraine_Neolithic:I5889_Ukraine_Neolithic,0.21,0,7.7,0,0,92.09,0
Ukraine_Neolithic:I5890_Ukraine_Neolithic,2.8,0,2.87,1.29,0,93.04,0
Ukraine_Neolithic:I5891_Ukraine_Neolithic,0,0,0,1.46,0,98.54,0
Ukraine_Neolithic:I5892_Ukraine_Neolithic,0.33,0,2.1,1.06,0,95.07,1.44
Ukraine_Neolithic:I5893_Ukraine_Neolithic,0,0,0,0,0,96.38,3.62
Ukraine_Neolithic:I5957_Ukraine_Neolithic,0.67,0,7.88,1.35,0,90.1,0
Ukraine_Neolithic:I6133_Ukraine_Neolithic,0.8,0,6.25,0,0,92.94,0
Ukraine_Eneolithic:I6561_Ukraine_Eneolithic,3.21,20.62,2.02,0.46,2.75,70.93,0
Globular_Amphora:ILK001_Globular_Amphora_Ukraine,0,0,0,0.91,36.66,61.73,0.7
Globular_Amphora:ILK002_Globular_Amphora_Ukraine,0,0,0,1.63,34.94,63.42,0
Globular_Amphora:ILK003_Globular_Amphora_Ukraine,0,0,0,1.32,33.53,65.02,0.14
```

I will create averages and add them to _Ancient West Eurasia_.

----------


## torzio

Distance to:
TorzioK7

1.61043472
Balkan_BA:I3313__Croatia_LBA

2.24486080
Balkan_BA:I4332__Croatia_EMBA

2.73038459
Balkan_BA:I4331_Croatia_EMBA

5.03334879
Balkan_BA:I2165_Bulgaria_EBA

5.67424701
Balkan_BA

11.16777955
Balkan_BA:Bul10_Bulgaria_Ezero_EBA

11.92163999
Balkan_BA:I2520_Bulgaria_BA

12.85593637
Balkan_BA:I2176_Bulgaria_EBA

13.83997832
Balkan_BA:I2175_Bulgaria_EBA

13.87772316
Balkan_BA:Bul6_Bulgaria_Beli_Breyag_EBA

15.94403337
Balkan_BA:Bul8_Bulgaria_Beli_Breyag_EBA

18.31720230
Balkan_IA:I5769_Bulgaria

29.47281968
Balkan_BA:I2510_Bulgaria_BA

29.74156855
Balkan_BA:I2163_Bulgaria_MLBA

----------


## Archetype0ne

> Here are samples I pulled from The Genetics of Southeastern Europe paper
> 
> https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB22652
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Balkan_BA:Bul6_Bulgaria_Beli_Breyag_EBA,0,10.97,0,0.95,37.39,50.68,0
> Balkan_BA:Bul8_Bulgaria_Beli_Breyag_EBA,3.53,6.92,0,5.79,20.03,63.74,0
> ...


Very well done Jovialis. Was waiting for something like this.

Here are my results:

----------


## Duarte

THX Jovialis.

----------


## ihype02

This Bronze Age/Iron Age sample from South Bulgaria seem to cluster with Iron Age Thracian from northern Bulgaria, like a Sardinian shifted Sicilian or a south Western Tuscan. So it is very likely that the Balkan_IA:I5769_Bulgaria represents Thracians well.

----------


## Palermo Trapani

Great work again Jovialis:

Distance to:
PalermoTrapani

6.78248480
Balkan_IA:I5769_Bulgaria

19.08659739
Balkan_BA:Bul6_Bulgaria_Beli_Breyag_EBA

20.89566941
Balkan_BA:I2175_Bulgaria_EBA

21.63342553
Balkan_BA:I2510_Bulgaria_BA

21.79691033
Balkan_BA:I2176_Bulgaria_EBA

21.86688592
Balkan_BA:I3313__Croatia_LBA

22.02313102
Balkan_BA:Bul10_Bulgaria_Ezero_EBA

22.58075056
Balkan_BA

22.97718869
Balkan_BA:I4332__Croatia_EMBA

23.38036356
Balkan_BA:I4331_Croatia_EMBA

24.58318734
Balkan_BA:I2520_Bulgaria_BA

27.07430886
Balkan_BA:I2165_Bulgaria_EBA

36.43391552
Balkan_BA:Bul8_Bulgaria_Beli_Breyag_EBA

46.36622370
Balkan_BA:I2163_Bulgaria_MLBA




Target: PalermoTrapani
Distance: 6.7825% / 6.78248480 | ADC: 0.25x

100.0
Balkan_IA:I5769_Bulgaria

----------


## Carlos

Target: Carlos
Distance: 3.1584% / 3.15839914

100.0
Balkan_BA






Distance to:
Carlos

8.37822177
Balkan_BA:I4331_Croatia_EMBA

8.93176354
Balkan_BA:I2165_Bulgaria_EBA

9.15888640
Balkan_BA:Bul8_Bulgaria_Beli_Breyag_EBA

9.21613802
Balkan_BA:I4332__Croatia_EMBA

9.54698382
Balkan_BA:I2520_Bulgaria_BA

10.21329036
Balkan_BA:I3313__Croatia_LBA

11.14480597
Balkan_BA:Bul10_Bulgaria_Ezero_EBA

12.75628081
Balkan_BA:I2176_Bulgaria_EBA

14.22885097
Balkan_BA:I2175_Bulgaria_EBA

15.50051612
Balkan_BA:Bul6_Bulgaria_Beli_Breyag_EBA

31.12627668
Balkan_BA:I2510_Bulgaria_BA

32.80862234
Balkan_BA:I2163_Bulgaria_MLBA



Target: Carlos
Distance: 3.2362% / 3.23619125 | ADC: 0.5x

45.6
Balkan_BA:Bul8_Bulgaria_Beli_Breyag_EBA



34.2
Balkan_BA:I2520_Bulgaria_BA



20.2
Balkan_BA:I4331_Croatia_EMBA





Target: Carlos
Distance: 5.1406% / 5.14059133 | ADC: 2x

65.8
Balkan_BA:I4331_Croatia_EMBA



34.2
Balkan_BA:Bul8_Bulgaria_Beli_Breyag_EBA

----------


## Jovialis

Here is my results, I ran them against me, and my top 10, which are close to me and form a clade, with similar component percentages. They are the blue, and all fall into the Italy_Mediterranean_C6 cluster.

The Bulgarian sample that represents the Iron Age Balkans takes the place of Mycenean for a major percentage. Could these people be comparable to the Iron Age Iapygian tribes? MTA ancestry also considers this sample to be a Thracian.

----------


## Archetype0ne

> 


Quite intersting work Jovialis.

What do you think of BA Balkans and Etruscans overlaping, and both being more western than present day C6 cluster?

It seems that C6 falls halfway between BA Balkans/Etruscans and Anatolian BA. Same can be said about Myceneans and Balkan IA. :Thinking: 

Would love your opinion on this.

Good job on the model/graphics!  :Good Job:

----------


## Jovialis

Thanks, though it seems that C6 has something more to do with Armenia_LBA than Anatolia. It seems that the Eastern Mediterranean have something more to do with Anatolia, from what I have seen. This was also determined to be the case in the Antonio M et al. 2019 paper. R437 which is C6 could be modeled as Latini/Protovillanovan/etc and Armenia LBA, while R850 a C5, formed a clade with Anatolian_ChL. Personally I think Armenia LBA with eventually be swapped out once a better sample comes along, possibly something between Yamnaya and Armenia_LBA.
Maybe this had some impact to bring Balkanites to where they are today, as well.

----------


## Archetype0ne

> Thanks, though it seems that C6 has something more to do with Armenia_LBA than Anatolia. It seems that the Eastern Mediterranean have something more to do with Anatolia, from what I have seen. This was also determined to be the case in the Antonio M et al. 2019 paper. R437 which is C6 could be modeled as Latini/Protovillanovan/etc and Armenia LBA, while R850 a C5, formed a clade with Anatolian_ChL. Personally I think Armenia LBA with eventually be swapped out once a better sample comes along, possibly something between Yamnaya and Armenia_LBA.
> Maybe this had some impact to bring Balkanites to where they are today, as well.


You are probably right, I did not mean to imply anything since I am not well read. 

Just based on the PCA, it seems on the West-East cline C6, IA Balkans, Myceneans sit comfortably between Etruscan/BA Balkans and Anatolian BA.



I hope I got the orientation right.

But it seems that Etruscans and BA Balkanites were relatively similar.
And something must have happened BA to IA to shift them further Easteward. Leaving them in-between their initial position, and East Mediteranean/ Anatolian Cha/ Anatolian BA.

Since I do not doubt your statement, being one of the more knowledgeable people on the forum. I would guess the Armenian BA component pulling the modern C6 South East was counterbalanced with an equivalent North West European component(similar to Italian Neolithic). Since there was not much movement along the NW-SE axis. But rather, for the development of IA Balkans, C6 and Myceneans a W-E shift appears.


This is just my rough interpretation of the PCA. I am sure at higher resolution, more specific statements would be needed, and not my generalizations.

PS:



> Thanks, though it seems that C6 has something more to do with Armenia_LBA than Anatolia. It seems that the Eastern Mediterranean have something more to do with Anatolia, from what I have seen. This was also determined to be the case in the Antonio M et al. 2019 paper. R437 which is C6 could be modeled as Latini/Protovillanovan/etc and Armenia LBA, while R850 a C5, formed a clade with Anatolian_ChL. *Personally I think Armenia LBA with eventually be swapped out once a better sample comes along, possibly something between Yamnaya and Armenia_LBA*.
> *Maybe this had some impact to bring Balkanites to where they are today, as well*.



This makes a lot of sense. I do not know much about all the movements. But just knowing the story of L283 and having a rough idea of where I fall autosomally compared to modern and ancient populations Armenia-Yamnaya(region) make a lot of sense.

Check this theory on L283 based on current evidence: https://www.eupedia.com/forum/thread...l=1#post612414

https://www.yfull.com/tree/j-l283/

----------


## Jovialis

I wonder if the eastern Model for the Mycenaeans could be correct:





Bronze Age Armenia had a relatively large amount of EHG compared to Modern Armenians:

----------


## Dushman

ArchetypeOne 

Excuse the ignorance on this particular topic, but as an Albanian how do you plot compared the BA or IA Balkans? You’re more South-East shifted I suppose? Thanks.

----------


## Archetype0ne

> I wonder if the eastern Model for the Mycenaeans could be correct:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bronze Age Armenia had a relatively large amount of EHG compared to Modern Armenians:


I personally am inclined to believe scenario A/ Northern Model. Mainly due to my subscription to the Kurgan Hypothesis and my belief that proto-IE/IE peoples didn't take Anatolian route.

Will be interesting once we get a hold of the Reich paper on Bulgaria. I think it will shed some light on the Myceneans, confirming or denying the hypothesis.




Totally forgot about this awesome resource, thanks for sharing it.

Seems like up to Neolithic Italy and Greece/Balkans had similar makeup.
Around Copper Age EHG seems to appear in Balkans, before spreading to Italy in Bronze Age.

Is it me or around Copper - Bronze Age something peculiar happens between Greece and Balkans.
Seems like EHG moves from Greece to Balkans between Copper and Bronze Age, and is replaced by Iranian Neolithic in Greece. 

Who would these people be? Is it possible it is Myceneans?

----------


## Archetype0ne

> ArchetypeOne 
> 
> Excuse the ignorance on this particular topic, but as an Albanian how do you plot compared the BA or IA Balkans? You’re more South-East shifted I suppose? Thanks.


Hey Dushman, I will share some graphs with my PCA later.

But based on the great model Jovialis put together here is my guess:

First we have to create clusters based on the information we have. It seems the Croatian BA/IA samples would plot North - West Balkans. While the Bulgarian BA/IA samples would plot South - East. These would be two clusters, relatively speaking.

Now considering I am closer to the Croatian samples than the Bulgarian ones, I would assume that I plot North-West in relation to BA/IA Balkans as a whole.

As a disclaimer, I have seen other Albanians plot much closer, say by 1-3 points then me to the Croatian ancient samples, even some foreigners such as Italians/Austrians. So my guess is if you draw a line from Dalmatia/Panonia to Eastern Bulgaria I would plot closer to the point around 1/3 or 1/4 on that line.

I will play around with Admixture Studio and some other visualization tools and see if my theory applies.

----------


## bigsnake49

Mine:

11.12653585
Balkan_BA:I3313__Croatia_LBA

12.21308724
Balkan_BA:I4332__Croatia_EMBA

13.10230132
Balkan_BA:I4331_Croatia_EMBA

14.31977304
Balkan_BA:I2165_Bulgaria_EBA

14.58627937
Balkan_BA

14.88513352
Balkan_IA:I5769_Bulgaria

18.18898568
Balkan_BA:Bul10_Bulgaria_Ezero_EBA

18.54213310
Balkan_BA:Bul6_Bulgaria_Beli_Breyag_EBA

19.28618677
Balkan_BA:I2176_Bulgaria_EBA

19.52846896
Balkan_BA:I2175_Bulgaria_EBA

20.06560241
Balkan_BA:I2520_Bulgaria_BA

25.41829066
Balkan_BA:Bul8_Bulgaria_Beli_Breyag_EBA

30.60217313
Balkan_BA:I2510_Bulgaria_BA

31.11244124
Balkan_BA:I2163_Bulgaria_MLBA

----------


## Jovialis

> I personally am inclined to believe scenario A/ Northern Model. Mainly due to my subscription to the Kurgan Hypothesis and my belief that proto-IE/IE peoples didn't take Anatolian route.
> 
> Will be interesting once we get a hold of the Reich paper on Bulgaria. I think it will shed some light on the Myceneans, confirming or denying the hypothesis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally forgot about this awesome resource, thanks for sharing it.
> 
> ...


I don't doubt that many of the PIE languages came from the Steppe. But in the case the Myceneans, it is currently unresolved. I think perhaps they may be one of the exceptions.

----------


## PaschalisB

11.34625048
Balkan_IA:I5769_Bulgaria

14.80121617
Balkan_BA:I3313__Croatia_LBA

15.95065202
Balkan_BA:I4332__Croatia_EMBA

16.65604095
Balkan_BA:I4331_Croatia_EMBA

17.34465083
Balkan_BA

18.60901663
Balkan_BA:Bul6_Bulgaria_Beli_Breyag_EBA

18.94258430
Balkan_BA:I2165_Bulgaria_EBA

19.50951563
Balkan_BA:Bul10_Bulgaria_Ezero_EBA

19.98198439
Balkan_BA:I2175_Bulgaria_EBA

20.15481084
Balkan_BA:I2176_Bulgaria_EBA

21.74970345
Balkan_BA:I2520_Bulgaria_BA

28.01683423
Balkan_BA:I2510_Bulgaria_BA

29.72465139
Balkan_BA:Bul8_Bulgaria_Beli_Breyag_EBA

36.11193708
Balkan_BA:I2163_Bulgaria_MLBA

----------


## Pax Augusta

> Quite intersting work Jovialis.
> 
> What do you think of BA Balkans and Etruscans overlaping, and both being more western than present day C6 cluster?
> 
> It seems that C6 falls halfway between BA Balkans/Etruscans and Anatolian BA. Same can be said about Myceneans and Balkan IA.
> 
> Would love your opinion on this.
> 
> Good job on the model/graphics!



Because present day C6 cluster and Iron Age Balkans have more Eastern Mediterranean influences than Bronze Age Bakans and Iron Age Etruscans. Eastern Mediterranean is a very broad concept and ranges from the modern southern Balkans (southeast Europe) to West Asia and Levant. C6 cluster seems quite closer to a southeastern European cluster rather than to West Asia and Levant. On the other hand, Bronze Age Bakans, Iron Age Etruscans, Iron Age Villanovan, Iron Age Latins and Bronze Age Bell Beaker Northern Italy are all part of a southwestern European cluster.

Also the sample Villanovan is Etruscan, this is how it is labeled archaeologically, Villanovan culture is the earliest phase of the Etruscan civilization. Also Latini_IA is very similar to the Etruscans, and the similarity of Bell Beaker Northern Italy is also interesting. The only one that differs a bit is Latini_Prenestini_IA but this is due most likely to a little more WHG.

----------


## torzio

> Because present day C6 cluster and Iron Age Balkans have more Eastern Mediterranean influences than Bronze Age Bakans and Iron Age Etruscans. Eastern Mediterranean is a very broad concept and ranges from the modern southern Balkans (southeast Europe) to West Asia and Levant. C6 cluster seems quite closer to a southeastern European cluster rather than to West Asia and Levant. On the other hand, Bronze Age Bakans, Iron Age Etruscans, Iron Age Villanovan, Iron Age Latins and Bronze Age Bell Beaker Northern Italy are all part of a southwestern European cluster.
> 
> Also the sample Villanovan is Etruscan, this is how it is labeled archaeologically, Villanovan culture is the earliest phase of the Etruscan civilization. Also Latini_IA is very similar to the Etruscans, and the similarity of Bell Beaker Northern Italy is also interesting. The only one that differs a bit is Latini_Prenestini_IA but this is due most likely to a little more WHG.


Where did you see Villanovan is Etruscan.......was it not found near the town of modern Feltre ?

----------


## Pax Augusta

> Where did you see Villanovan is Etruscan.......was it not found near the town of modern Feltre ?


Have you even read the study? The Villanovan sample found near the town of modern Feltre in Veneto? Are you joking or what?

Villanovan sample was found in Veio, a well-known Etruscan town in modern-day Lazio.

----------


## Archetype0ne

> Because present day C6 cluster and Iron Age Balkans have more Eastern Mediterranean influences than Bronze Age Bakans and Iron Age Etruscans. Eastern Mediterranean is a very broad concept and ranges from the modern southern Balkans (southeast Europe) to West Asia and Levant. C6 cluster seems quite closer to a southeastern European cluster rather than to West Asia and Levant. On the other hand, Bronze Age Bakans, Iron Age Etruscans, Iron Age Villanovan, Iron Age Latins and Bronze Age Bell Beaker Northern Italy are all part of a southwestern European cluster.
> 
> Also the sample Villanovan is Etruscan, this is how it is labeled archaeologically, Villanovan culture is the earliest phase of the Etruscan civilization. Also Latini_IA is very similar to the Etruscans, and the similarity of Bell Beaker Northern Italy is also interesting. The only one that differs a bit is Latini_Prenestini_IA but this is due most likely to a little more WHG.


Makes sense. Thanks  :Good Job: 

By the way, what is the earliest archeological, textual or other, mention of Etruscans? I would assume such a presumably non IE population ought to extend at least into BA?

Also:




> Totally forgot about this awesome resource, thanks for sharing it.
> 
> Seems like up to Neolithic Italy and Greece/Balkans had similar makeup.
> Around Copper Age EHG seems to appear in Balkans, before spreading to Italy in Bronze Age.
> 
> _Is it me or around Copper - Bronze Age something peculiar happens between Greece and Balkans.
> Seems like EHG moves from Greece to Balkans between Copper and Bronze Age, and is replaced by Iranian Neolithic in Greece._ 
> 
> Who would these people be? Is it possible it is Myceneans?




I wonder what could have caused such change?

Seems EHG components moves from Greece to Balkans. While Iran_N component takes its place in Greece.
Or maybe I am not interpreting it right?

----------


## Pax Augusta

> Makes sense. Thanks 
> 
> By the way, what is the earliest archeological, textual or other, mention of Etruscans? I would assume such a presumably non IE population ought to extend at least into BA?


Earliest archeological evidence of the Etruscans is the Villanovan culture, 900 BC or X century BC. Earliest archeological evidence of the Protoetruscans is the Proto-Villanovan culture (1200-900 BC). As for the ancestors of the Etruscans from whom the pre-Indo-European stratum is descended, over the years they have been taken into account by the scholars all prehistoric cultures attested in Etruria before the Iron Age and the late Bronze Age. Appenine Culture (BA), Bell Beaker (BA), Rinaldone Culture (CA), and those of the Neolithic.

The first inscription in Etruscan language is from 700 BC found in southern Etruria. Of course this depends on the fact that the alphabet spread shortly before, it does not imply that the Etruscan language did not exist before in Etruria. The first mention of the Etruscans called Tyrrhenians is in Hesiod and he speaks of Tyrrhenians and the Latins in Central Italy, and makes no mention of their origins outside Italy. 

The correct wording should IE-speaking population or not IE-speaking population, since two populations could be very similar genetically in the Iron Age and speak two completely different languages. For archaeologists it is a mistake to project the ethnic groups of the Iron Age into the Bronze Age, as if they were monoliths. Because in order to speak of an ethnos, there must be evidence that in a population there is also a self-awareness to belong to the same ethnicity.

----------


## Jovialis

I have made coordinates for the whole paper, I will organize them when I get a chance:



```
ANI152_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic1,0,13.38,0,0,45.42,36.41,4.79
ANI153_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic1,5.83,7.9,0,0,43.03,43.24,0
ANI159_ANI181_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic2,0,9.7,0,0.46,43.97,45.88,0
ANI160_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic2,0,10.9,0,0,37.58,51.52,0
ANI163_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic3,1.25,16.07,0.15,0.37,14.19,67.97,0
BerryAuBac,0.71,0,2.32,3.22,0,93.74,0
Bul4_Yamnaya_Bulgaria_outlier,2.23,27.32,0.08,1.25,13.98,54.94,0.21
Bul6_Bulgaria_Beli_Breyag_EBA,0,10.97,0,0.95,37.39,50.68,0
Bul8_Bulgaria_Beli_Breyag_EBA,3.53,6.92,0,5.79,20.03,63.74,0
Bul10_Bulgaria_Ezero_EBA,0,10.27,0.49,0.81,34.53,53.9,0
I0633_Balkans_Neolithic,0,9.7,0.09,0.58,54.66,34.97,0
I0634_Balkans_Neolithic,0,8.74,0,1.13,51.01,38.95,0.17
I0676_Macedonia_Neolithic,0,6.48,0,0.4,55.44,37.67,0
I0679_d_Balkans_Krepost_Neolithic,0,27.45,0,0.99,44.19,27.37,0
I0698_Bulgaria_Neolithic,0,5.95,0,0.78,53.87,39.4,0
I0704_Balkans_Neolithic,0,8,0,0.53,53.81,37.12,0.53
I0706_Balkans_Dzhulyunitsa_Neolithic,0,7.52,0,0.52,37.89,52.8,1.27
I0781_Balkans_Chalcolithic,0,12.85,0,0.3,50.32,36.52,0
I0785_Balkans_Chalcolithic,0,10.84,0,0,54.93,34.23,0
I1108_Balkans_MP_Neolithic,0,0,0,1.14,29.25,68.9,0.71
I1109_Balkans_MP_Neolithic,0,7.04,0,0.32,47.41,45.23,0
I1113_Balkans_MP_Neolithic,0,2.44,0,1.48,29.72,66.36,0
I1131_Balkans_Neolithic,0,3.73,0,0.55,53.1,42.52,0.09
I1295_Balkans_MP_Neolithic,0,7.85,0,1.15,39.17,51.83,0
I1296_Balkans_MP_Neolithic,0.17,0,0,2.44,43.38,54.01,0
I1297_Balkans_MP_Neolithic,0,0,0,0,32.93,67.07,0
I1298_Bulgaria_EN,0,0,0,0,49.75,50.06,0.19
I1378_Ukraine_Neolithic_son_of_I1732,2.15,0,3.79,1.32,0,92.74,0
I1732_Ukraine_Neolithic,1.71,0,4.65,2.48,0,91.15,0
I1733_Ukraine_Mesolithic,4.91,0,6.2,1.66,0,87.23,0
I1734_Ukraine_Mesolithic,2.55,0,3.81,1.22,0,92.1,0.32
I1736_Ukraine_Neolithic,2.57,0,4.37,1.6,0,91.46,0
I1737_Ukraine_Mesolithic,0,0,7.99,3.67,0,88.34,0
I1738_Ukraine_Neolithic,3.26,0,4.07,1.78,0,90.9,0
I1763_Ukraine_Mesolithic,0.01,0.02,0.01,31.39,0.02,68.54,0.01
I1819_Ukraine_Mesolithic,3.03,0,6.25,2.14,0,88.48,0.1
I1875_Croatia_Mesolithic_HG,0.79,0,0.24,1.01,0,97.81,0.16
I1917_Yamnaya_Ukraine_Ozera,3.57,42.83,1.87,1.68,6.23,43.83,0
I1926_Trypillia,0,1.22,0,0.96,38.88,58.94,0
I2105_Yamnaya_Ukraine,3.73,33.86,3.59,1.67,0,57.14,0
I2110_Trypillia,0,2.18,0,1.16,39.44,57.22,0
I2111_Trypillia,0,6.29,0,0,39.81,53.9,0
I2158_OrienteC_HG,0,0,2.89,0.4,0,96.71,0
I2163_Bulgaria_MLBA,3.95,26.96,1.94,1.74,0,65.12,0.29
I2165_Bulgaria_EBA,0.42,16.29,0,1.44,22.84,59,0
I2175_Bulgaria_EBA,0,9.82,0,0.91,37.16,52.1,0
I2176_Bulgaria_EBA,0,9.74,0.41,0.4,36.19,53.26,0
I2181_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolithic1,0,10.88,0,0.37,20.37,68.37,0
I2215_Balkans_MP_Neolithic,0,0,0.03,2.11,35.1,62.76,0
I2216_Balkans_MP_Neolithic,0,4.16,0,0,51.27,44.58,0
I2318_Greece_Peloponnese_Neolithic,0,14.25,0,0.26,53.72,31.78,0
I2403_Globular_Amphora_Poland,0.22,0,0,0.49,31.43,67.86,0
I2405_Globular_Amphora_Poland,0,0,0,0.39,37.83,61.77,0
I2423_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolithic,0,7.07,0,1,48.15,43.79,0
I2424_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolithic,0,9.79,0,0.5,46.48,42.9,0.33
I2425_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolithic,0,6.98,0,0,42.87,50.15,0
I2426_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolithic2,0,2.16,0,0.93,51.52,45.38,0
I2427_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolithic,0,10.95,0,0.75,47.71,40.6,0
I2430_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolithic,0,10.26,0,0.52,43.91,45.32,0
I2431_Bulgaria_Middle_Chalcolithic,0,7.23,0,0.45,44.2,47.87,0.25
I2433_Globular_Amphora_Poland,0,0,0.1,0.37,35.71,63.68,0.14
I2434_Globular_Amphora_Poland,0,0,0,0.4,37.06,62.54,0
I2440_Globular_Amphora_Poland,0,0,0,0.72,36.54,62.74,0
I2441_Globular_Amphora_Poland,0,0,0.19,0.79,36.8,62.23,0
I2509_Bulgaria_BA,0,9.15,0,0.61,50.57,39.68,0
I2510_Bulgaria_BA,0,8.17,0,0.12,50.24,41.35,0.12
I2519_Bulgaria_Chalcolithic,0,12.51,0,0.72,50.87,35.9,0
I2520_Bulgaria_BA,0.19,8.48,0.1,0.61,33.99,55.68,0.95
I2521_Bulgaria_Neolithic,0,8.94,0,0.96,51.45,38.49,0.16
I2526_Bulgaria_EN,0,6.88,0,0.52,54.04,38.56,0
I2529_Bulgaria_Neolithic,0,13.58,0,0.6,48.51,37.3,0
I2532_Romania_EN,0,7.6,0,0.24,55.94,35.98,0.23
I2533_Romania_EN,0,7.32,0,0.51,55.27,36.9,0
I2534_Romania_Neolithic_Mesolithic,0.4,0,3.06,1.43,0,95.11,0
I2792_Croati+F225+F213,0,5.42,0,0,51.12,43.45,0
I3141_Yamnaya_Ukraine,4.36,27.79,5.11,0,0,62.74,0
I3151_Trypillia,2.52,2.39,0,0,32.22,62.87,0
I3313_Croatia_LBA,0,16.48,0.53,0.61,26.93,55.09,0.36
I3433_Croatia_Cardial_Neolithic,0,4.32,0,0.38,55.12,39.89,0.29
I3498_Starcevo_EN,0,10.24,0.17,0.58,58.86,30.15,0
I3499_Croatia_Vucedol,0,19.92,0,1.14,28.62,49.99,0.34
I3708_Greece_Peloponnese_Neolithic,0,13,0,0.74,53.67,32.59,0
I3709_Greece_Peloponnese_Neolithic,0,17.81,0,1.3,50.93,29.97,0
I3712_Ukraine_Neolithic,8.21,0,0,0,0,91.79,0
I3714_Ukraine_Neolithic,0,0,7.88,1.01,0,91.11,0
I3715_Ukraine_Neolithic,1.72,0,4.26,1.12,0,92.9,0
I3716_Ukraine_Neolithic,1.85,0,3.79,0,0,94.36,0
I3717_Ukraine_Neolithic,6.56,0,3.72,1.87,0,87.85,0
I3718_Ukraine_Neolithic,2.33,0,3.67,1.06,0,91.96,0.99
I3719_Ukraine_Neolithic_outlier,0,8.11,0,0.29,53.57,38.02,0
I3879_Balkans_MP_Neolithic,0,3.16,0,0,61.45,35.39,0
I3920_Greece_Peloponnese_Neolithic,0,22.16,0,1.24,48.42,28.17,0
I3947_Croatia_Cardial_Neolithic,0,3.72,0,0.72,55.39,40.17,0
I3948_Croatia_Cardial_Neolithic,0,5.27,0,0.41,58.3,36.03,0
I4081_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,2.44,0.54,0,96.79,0.23
I4088_Romania_Chalcolithic,0,6.02,0.13,1.02,44.76,48.06,0
I4089_Romania_Chalcolithic,0,5.99,0,0.66,47.12,46.23,0
I4110_Ukraine_Eneolithic,3.43,6.92,0.83,1.34,5.62,81.85,0.01
I4111_Ukraine_Neolithic,5.2,0,2.91,1.1,0,90.79,0
I4112_Ukraine_Neolithic,2.14,0,3.14,0.89,0,91.02,2.81
I4114_Ukraine_Neolithic,2.5,0,3.77,1.16,0,92.46,0.11
I4167_Sopot_LN,0,4.69,0,0.73,48.06,46.52,0
I4168_Sopot_LN,0,4.02,0,0,52.28,43.52,0.18
I4175_Croatia_Vucedol,0.44,27.36,1.17,0,10.92,60.11,0
I4331_Croatia_EMBA,0,15.32,0,0.57,27.44,56.66,0
I4332__Croatia_EMBA,0,15.71,0,1.03,26.41,55.81,1.03
I4432_Latvia_HG,1.13,0,2.44,0.7,0,95.72,0
I4434_Latvia_HG,0.96,0,2.37,1.04,0,95.62,0
I4435_Latvia_MN,4.97,1.54,10.82,0.78,0,81.89,0
I4436_Latvia_HG,4.79,0,6.78,1.05,0,87.38,0
I4437_Latvia_HG,1.1,0,3.01,1.27,0,94.62,0
I4438_Latvia_HG,0.47,0,2.42,1.59,0,95.52,0
I4439_Latvia_HG,1.37,0,1.67,0.81,0,96.08,0.07
I4440_Latvia_HG,1.49,0,2.19,1.7,0,94.62,0
I4441_Latvia_HG,0,0,3.23,0.69,0,96.07,0.01
I4550_Latvia_HG,0.54,0,0.91,1.1,0,96.94,0.5
I4551_Latvia_HG,1.14,0,2.54,0.94,0,95.38,0
I4552_Latvia_HG,0.11,0.14,0.1,27.9,0.14,71.53,0.08
I4553_Latvia_HG,0.97,0,2.21,0.97,0,95.84,0
I4554__Latvia_HG,6.72,0,8.94,1.36,0,82.98,0
I4582_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,1.46,1.76,0,96.67,0.11
I4595_Latvia_HG,0.46,0,2.12,1.52,0,95.31,0.59
I4596_Latvia_HG,0.48,0,2.67,1.25,0,95.6,0
I4607_Iron_Gates_HG,0.04,0.04,0.05,17.83,0.04,81.95,0.05
I4626_Latvia_EN,1.34,0,0.49,1.66,0,96.51,0
I4627_Latvia_MN,0.63,0,2.52,1.12,0,95.72,0
I4628_Latvia_EN,1.54,0,1.43,1.17,0,95.85,0
I4629_Latvia_LN_CW,5.3,24.33,1.99,0.52,0,67.86,0
I4630_Latvia_HG,0.92,0,4.92,1.2,0,92.96,0
I4632_Latvia_HG,0,0,2.24,1.16,0,96.6,0
I4655_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,0,1.84,0,97.94,0.22
I4657_Iron_Gates_HG,3.17,0,0,4.88,0,91.95,0
I4660_Iron_Gates_HG,0.13,0,3.45,0,0,96.42,0
I4665_Lepenski_Vir,0,1.5,0,0,63.08,35.42,0
I4666_Lepenski_Vir,0,0,0,3.5,43.18,53.32,0
I4870_Iron_Gates_HG,0.01,0,0.61,1.48,0,97.89,0
I4871_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,1.51,0.54,0,97.49,0.46
I4872_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,0,26.42,0,73.58,0
I4873_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,1.18,1.53,0,97.29,0
I4874_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,0.82,1.02,0,97.72,0.44
I4875_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,0.52,1.25,0,98.23,0
I4876_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,1.51,1.78,0,96.7,0
I4877_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,0.17,1.19,0,97.65,0.99
I4878_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,0.65,0.97,0,98.38,0
I4880_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,2.11,1.56,0,96.33,0
I4881_Iron_Gates_HG,0.2,0,0.67,1.18,0,97.94,0
I4914_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,1.68,1.12,0,96.8,0.39
I4915_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,1.52,2.12,0,96.01,0.34
I4916_Iron_Gates_HG,0.73,0,0.83,1.95,0,96.49,0
I4917_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,1.61,1.46,0,96.34,0.58
I4918_Starcevo_EN,0,9.3,0,0.38,47.99,42.17,0.15
I5068_LBK_Austria,0,7.89,0,0.77,50.33,41.02,0
I5069_LBK_Austria,0,6.57,0,0.63,53.25,39.55,0
I5070_LBK_Austria,0,6.74,0,0.52,52.66,40.08,0
I5071_Croatia_Impressa_EN,0,5.54,0.1,0.4,52.43,41.38,0.14
I5072_Croatia_Impressa_EN,0,2.01,0,0.79,55,42.21,0
I5077_Sopot_MN,0,3.83,0,0.63,55.95,39.39,0.2
I5078_Sopot_MN,0,6.34,0,0.66,54.33,38.52,0.15
I5079_Croatia_Eneolithic,0,5.46,0.03,0.63,52.84,40.84,0.19
I5204_LBK_Austria,0,4.31,0,0.49,51.5,43.38,0.32
I5205_LBK_Austria,0,3.93,0,0.89,52.4,42.78,0
I5206_LBK_Austria,0.02,0,0.05,6.23,37.4,56.27,0.04
I5207_LBK_Austria,0,4.33,0,0.19,52.68,42.6,0.19
I5208_LBK_Austria,0,5.19,0.21,0.31,54.25,40.05,0
I5232_Iron_Gates_HG_outlier,0,0,0.89,1.42,21.12,76.56,0
I5233_Iron_Gates_HG,0.33,0,0.65,1.73,0,96.92,0.38
I5234_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,1.01,1.88,0,97.11,0
I5235_Iron_Gates_HG,0.55,0,1.4,2.31,0,95.66,0.09
I5236_Iron_Gates_HG,0.39,0,0.29,1.95,0,96.8,0.56
I5237_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,1.04,1.68,0,97.27,0
I5238_Iron_Gates_HG,0.64,0,1.04,2.14,0,95.96,0.22
I5239_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,0.89,2.27,0,96.34,0.5
I5240_Iron_Gates_HG,0.59,0,0.22,1.82,0,96.83,0.53
I5242_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,0.6,1.62,0,96.79,0.99
I5244_Iron_Gates_HG,0.18,0,0,2.06,0,96.57,1.19
I5401_Iron_Gates_HG,2.65,0,0.27,1.3,0,95.69,0.1
I5402_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,0.98,1.22,0,97.79,0.01
I5405_Lepenski_Vir,0,10.9,0,0,51.52,37.58,0
I5407_Lepenski_Vir,0,0,1.2,1.33,0,97.47,0
I5408_Iron_Gates_HG,0.01,0,1.9,0.19,0,97.9,0
I5409_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,0.22,1.16,0,97.54,1.09
I5411_Iron_Gates_HG,0.55,0,2.37,0.68,0,96.4,0
I5427_Greece_Peloponnese_Neolithic,0,8.76,0,1.02,56.2,34.03,0
I5436_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,1.75,1.22,0,96.94,0.09
I5769__Bulgaria_IA,0,19.78,0,0.28,38.05,41.89,0
I5771_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,0.75,1.86,0,97.39,0
I5772_Iron_Gates_HG,0.25,0,0.69,1.1,0,97.93,0.03
I5773_Iron_Gates_HG,1.18,0,3.73,1.27,0,93.82,0
I5868_Ukraine_Neolithic,0,0,2.89,0,0,95.77,1.34
I5870_Ukraine_Neolithic,4.04,0,1.64,1.11,0,93.2,0
I5872_Ukraine_Neolithic,4.88,0,3.14,1.35,0,90.63,0
I5873_Ukraine_Neolithic,4.63,0,5.33,0.51,0,89.52,0
I5875_Ukraine_Neolithic,2.19,0,5.52,1.7,0,90.59,0
I5876_Ukraine_Mesolithic,2.68,0,4.79,0.91,0,91.63,0
I5881_Ukraine_Neolithic,2.87,0,0,3.83,0,93.3,0
I5882_Ukraine_Eneolithic,2.27,4.16,3.36,1.55,0.06,88.61,0
I5883_Ukraine_Neolithic,1.36,0,2.36,0.83,0,95.46,0
I5884_Ukraine_Eneolithic,3.65,0,2.82,1.07,0,92.46,0
I5885_Ukraine_Neolithic,3.78,0,2.71,1.05,0,92.46,0
I5886_Ukraine_Neolithic,1.69,0,6.18,1.84,0,90.29,0
I5889_Ukraine_Neolithic,0.21,0,7.7,0,0,92.09,0
I5890_Ukraine_Neolithic,2.8,0,2.87,1.29,0,93.04,0
I5891_Ukraine_Neolithic,0,0,0,1.46,0,98.54,0
I5892_Ukraine_Neolithic,0.33,0,2.1,1.06,0,95.07,1.44
I5893_Ukraine_Neolithic,0,0,0,0,0,96.38,3.62
I5957_Ukraine_Neolithic,0.67,0,7.88,1.35,0,90.1,0
I6133_Ukraine_Neolithic,0.8,0,6.25,0,0,92.94,0
I6561_Ukraine_Eneolithic,3.21,20.62,2.02,0.46,2.75,70.93,0
ILK001_Globular_Amphora_Ukraine,0,0,0,0.91,36.66,61.73,0.7
ILK002_Globular_Amphora_Ukraine,0,0,0,1.63,34.94,63.42,0
ILK003_Globular_Amphora_Ukraine,0,0,0,1.32,33.53,65.02,0.14
```

Here are my results:

----------


## Duarte

> I have made coordinates for the whole paper, I will organize them when I get a chance:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ANI152_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic1,0,13.38,0,0,45.42,36.41,4.79
> ANI153_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic1,5.83,7.9,0,0,43.03,43.24,0
> ANI159_ANI181_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic2,0,9.7,0,0.46,43.97,45.88,0
> ANI160_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic2,0,10.9,0,0,37.58,51.52,0
> ...


THX Jovialis.

* Distance to:


*
*Duarte*

*8.86159692*
*I4332__Croatia_EMBA*

*9.01274098*
*I4331_Croatia_EMBA*

*9.65165271*
*I2520_Bulgaria_BA*

*9.85400426*
*I3313_Croatia_LBA*

*10.24605778*
*I2165_Bulgaria_EBA*

*10.39494108*
*Bul10_Bulgaria_Ezero_EBA*

*10.82115059*
*Bul8_Bulgaria_Beli_Breyag_EBA*

*12.02336060*
*I2176_Bulgaria_EBA*

*12.90019767*
*I2175_Bulgaria_EBA*

*13.07597033*
*I3151_Trypillia*

*13.45184746*
*I0706_Balkans_Dzhulyunitsa_Neolithic*

*13.49391715*
*I1113_Balkans_MP_Neolithic*

*13.72053570*
*Bul6_Bulgaria_Beli_Breyag_EBA*

*13.97073370*
*ANI160_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic2*

*14.03945512*
*I3499_Croatia_Vucedol*

*14.11735457*
*I5206_LBK_Austria*

*14.59695859*
*I1295_Balkans_MP_Neolithic*

*14.73602389*
*I2215_Balkans_MP_Neolithic*

*15.10015563*
*ILK002_Globular_Amphora_Ukraine*

*15.14333187*
*I2181_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolithic1*

*15.31405564*
*ILK003_Globular_Amphora_Ukraine*

*15.33651199*
*I2111_Trypillia*

*15.64891690*
*I2110_Trypillia*

*15.65315304*
*ILK001_Globular_Amphora_Ukraine*

*15.90498664*
*I1926_Trypillia*






At least, very curious:

----------


## Salento

... from Post #24
(credit to Jovialis)



 :Thinking:  ANI152_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic1 is a y T 
“The Golden Man” :






https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Varna_culture

----------


## Palermo Trapani

Thanks again Jovialis: My results from post #24 data.

Distance to:
PalermoTrapani

6.78248480
I5769__Bulgaria_IA

12.75830318
I0679_d_Balkans_Krepost_Neolithic

14.88241580
ANI152_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic1

15.03720054
I3920_Greece_Peloponnese_Neolithic

15.76275991
I3499_Croatia_Vucedol

16.10802285
I2529_Bulgaria_Neolithic

17.35899191
I3709_Greece_Peloponnese_Neolithic

17.79871344
I2427_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolithic

17.90340750
I2430_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolithic

17.96513846
I0781_Balkans_Chalcolithic

18.56413478
I2424_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolithic

18.62941760
ANI159_ANI181_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic2

18.63374627
I2519_Bulgaria_Chalcolithic

19.08659739
Bul6_Bulgaria_Beli_Breyag_EBA

19.58430494
I4918_Starcevo_EN

19.69538271
ANI153_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic1

19.75390847
ANI160_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic2

20.15213388
I5405_Lepenski_Vir

20.63463593
I2318_Greece_Peloponnese_Neolithic

20.85215097
I2509_Bulgaria_BA

20.89566941
I2175_Bulgaria_EBA

21.04505880
I3708_Greece_Peloponnese_Neolithic

21.37918380
I0634_Balkans_Neolithic

21.49749055
I2521_Bulgaria_Neolithic

21.63206185
I2431_Bulgaria_Middle_Chalcolithic

21.63342553
I2510_Bulgaria_BA

21.79691033
I2176_Bulgaria_EBA

21.83572760
I5068_LBK_Austria

21.86688592
I3313_Croatia_LBA

21.87706105
I2423_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolithic



Target: PalermoTrapani
Distance: 0.8372% / 0.83719062 | ADC: 0.25x

60.2
I5769__Bulgaria_IA



31.0
I0679_d_Balkans_Krepost_Neolithic



8.8
I1917_Yamnaya_Ukraine_Ozera

----------


## Salento

from post #26:

Ancient Relatives:

Salento (Jovialis and PT too) Top Match: *I5769* IA - 450 BC

I4332_Croatia_EMBA - 1600 BC (Illyrian)?

I3313_Croatia_LBA - 1200 BC (Illyrian)?




@Torzio @Duarte and ... : your Top match above :)

----------


## torzio

> Have you even read the study? The Villanovan sample found near the town of modern Feltre in Veneto? Are you joking or what?
> 
> Villanovan sample was found in Veio, a well-known Etruscan town in modern-day Lazio.



I mixed it up with the Villabruna sample

----------


## Pax Augusta

> I mixed it up with the Villabruna sample


Okay, I understand. You confused the names of the two places, Villanova and Villabruna.

----------


## Stuvanè



----------


## Stuvanè

from post #24

Distance to:	Dodecad_k7b_Stuvanè

2.39244645	I3499_Croatia_Vucedol
6.37947490	I3313_Croatia_LBA
7.60092100	I4332__Croatia_EMBA
7.84856675	I4331_Croatia_EMBA
10.17968074	Bul10_Bulgaria_Ezero_EBA
10.56270799	Bul6_Bulgaria_Beli_Breyag_EBA
10.77142052	ANI160_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic2
11.17456487	I2176_Bulgaria_EBA
11.42986002	I5769__Bulgaria_IA
11.43606576	I2175_Bulgaria_EBA
11.87269135	I2165_Bulgaria_EBA
12.24555838	I2520_Bulgaria_BA
13.85768740	I0706_Balkans_Dzhulyunitsa_Neolithic
14.17473457	I1295_Balkans_MP_Neolithic
16.08609026	I2111_Trypillia
16.77040846	I2430_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolithic
16.95446254	ANI159_ANI181_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic2
17.20751289	I2425_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolithic
18.20142027	I2431_Bulgaria_Middle_Chalcolithic
19.05588361	ANI153_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic1
19.21826735	Bul4_Yamnaya_Bulgaria_outlier
19.39736580	I4088_Romania_Chalcolithic
19.89253378	I2424_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolithic
20.19267937	I2110_Trypillia
20.91733014	I3151_Trypillia

Target: Dodecad_k7b_Stuvanè
Distance: 1.0508% / 1.05083220 | ADC: 0.25x
83.8	I3499_Croatia_Vucedol
14.8	ANI160_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic2
1.4	I5769__Bulgaria_IA

Target: Dodecad_k7b_Stuvanè
Distance: 0.2134% / 0.21340338
26.0	I4175_Croatia_Vucedol
20.8	I5769__Bulgaria_IA
10.4	I0679_d_Balkans_Krepost_Neolithic
9.0	ANI160_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic2
9.0	I4331_Croatia_EMBA
7.8	I2181_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolithic1
6.2	I5405_Lepenski_Vir
5.6	I0785_Balkans_Chalcolithic
2.0	I5408_Iron_Gates_HG
1.8	I2111_Trypillia
0.8	I2425_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolithic
0.6	I1297_Balkans_MP_Neolithic

----------


## Duarte

@Salento.
I saw your post #28. Cool. We have autosomal matches with very ancient people. Nice images of the golden man that you attached to post #26. Incredible work of jewelery for such an ancient people. Very nice, Salento. We all have some genes from very old people. Beyond the Trypillian sample I1926 (post #25) I have another matches with samples analyzed in this paper in MTA’s Deep Dive.

----------


## Jovialis

I have organized the samples by analysis label according to the supplementary information.



```
Varna:ANI152_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic1,0,13.38,0,0,45.42,36.41,4.79
Varna:ANI153_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic1,5.83,7.9,0,0,43.03,43.24,0
Varna:ANI159_ANI181_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic2,0,9.7,0,0.46,43.97,45.88,0
Varna:ANI160_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic2,0,10.9,0,0,37.58,51.52,0
Varna_outlier:ANI163_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic3,1.25,16.07,0.15,0.37,14.19,67.97,0
WHG:BerryAuBac,0.71,0,2.32,3.22,0,93.74,0
Balkans_BronzeAge:Bul10_Bulgaria_Ezero_EBA,0,10.27,0.49,0.81,34.53,53.9,0
Yamnaya_Bulgaria:Bul4_Yamnaya_Bulgaria_outlier,2.23,27.32,0.08,1.25,13.98,54.94,0.21
Balkans_BronzeAge:Bul6_Bulgaria_Beli_Breyag_EBA,0,10.97,0,0.95,37.39,50.68,0
Balkans_BronzeAge:Bul8_Bulgaria_Beli_Breyag_EBA,3.53,6.92,0,5.79,20.03,63.74,0
Balkans_Neolithic:I0633_Balkans_Neolithic,0,9.7,0.09,0.58,54.66,34.97,0
Balkans_Neolithic:I0634_Balkans_Neolithic,0,8.74,0,1.13,51.01,38.95,0.17
Balkans_Neolithic:I0676_Macedonia_Neolithic,0,6.48,0,0.4,55.44,37.67,0
Krepost_Neolithic:I0679_d_Balkans_Krepost_Neolithic,0,27.45,0,0.99,44.19,27.37,0
Balkans_Neolithic:I0698_Bulgaria_Neolithic,0,5.95,0,0.78,53.87,39.4,0
Balkans_Neolithic:I0704_Balkans_Neolithic,0,8,0,0.53,53.81,37.12,0.53
Balkans_Neolithic:I0706_Balkans_Dzhulyunitsa_Neolithic,0,7.52,0,0.52,37.89,52.8,1.27
Balkans_Chalcolithic:I0781_Balkans_Chalcolithic,0,12.85,0,0.3,50.32,36.52,0
Balkans_Chalcolithic:I0785_Balkans_Chalcolithic,0,10.84,0,0,54.93,34.23,0
Malak_Preslavets:I1108_Balkans_MP_Neolithic,0,0,0,1.14,29.25,68.9,0.71
Malak_Preslavets:I1109_Balkans_MP_Neolithic,0,7.04,0,0.32,47.41,45.23,0
Malak_Preslavets:I1113_Balkans_MP_Neolithic,0,2.44,0,1.48,29.72,66.36,0
Balkans_Neolithic:I1131_Balkans_Neolithic,0,3.73,0,0.55,53.1,42.52,0.09
Malak_Preslavets:I1295_Balkans_MP_Neolithic,0,7.85,0,1.15,39.17,51.83,0
Malak_Preslavets:I1296_Balkans_MP_Neolithic,0.17,0,0,2.44,43.38,54.01,0
Malak_Preslavets:I1297_Balkans_MP_Neolithic,0,0,0,0,32.93,67.07,0
Balkans_Neolithic:I1298_Bulgaria_EN,0,0,0,0,49.75,50.06,0.19
Ukraine_Neolithic:I1378_Ukraine_Neolithic_son_of_I1732,2.15,0,3.79,1.32,0,92.74,0
Ukraine_Neolithic:I1732_Ukraine_Neolithic,1.71,0,4.65,2.48,0,91.15,0
Ukraine_Mesolithic:I1733_Ukraine_Mesolithic,4.91,0,6.2,1.66,0,87.23,0
Ukraine_Mesolithic:I1734_Ukraine_Mesolithic,2.55,0,3.81,1.22,0,92.1,0.32
Ukraine_Neolithic:I1736_Ukraine_Neolithic,2.57,0,4.37,1.6,0,91.46,0
Ukraine_Mesolithic:I1737_Ukraine_Mesolithic,0,0,7.99,3.67,0,88.34,0
Ukraine_Neolithic:I1738_Ukraine_Neolithic,3.26,0,4.07,1.78,0,90.9,0
Ukraine_Mesolithic:I1763_Ukraine_Mesolithic,0.01,0.02,0.01,31.39,0.02,68.54,0.01
Ukraine_Mesolithic:I1819_Ukraine_Mesolithic,3.03,0,6.25,2.14,0,88.48,0.1
WHG:I1875_Croatia_Mesolithic_HG,0.79,0,0.24,1.01,0,97.81,0.16
Yamnaya_Ukraine_outlier:I1917_Yamnaya_Ukraine_Ozera,3.57,42.83,1.87,1.68,6.23,43.83,0
Trypillia:I1926_Trypillia,0,1.22,0,0.96,38.88,58.94,0
Yamnaya_Ukraine:I2105_Yamnaya_Ukraine,3.73,33.86,3.59,1.67,0,57.14,0
Trypillia:I2110_Trypillia,0,2.18,0,1.16,39.44,57.22,0
Trypillia:I2111_Trypillia,0,6.29,0,0,39.81,53.9,0
WHG:I2158_OrienteC_HG,0,0,2.89,0.4,0,96.71,0
Balkans_BronzeAge:I2163_Bulgaria_MLBA,3.95,26.96,1.94,1.74,0,65.12,0.29
Balkans_BronzeAge:I2165_Bulgaria_EBA,0.42,16.29,0,1.44,22.84,59,0
Balkans_BronzeAge:I2175_Bulgaria_EBA,0,9.82,0,0.91,37.16,52.1,0
Balkans_BronzeAge:I2176_Bulgaria_EBA,0,9.74,0.41,0.4,36.19,53.26,0
Balkans_Chalcolithic_outlier:I2181_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolithic1,0,10.88,0,0.37,20.37,68.37,0
Malak_Preslavets:I2215_Balkans_MP_Neolithic,0,0,0.03,2.11,35.1,62.76,0
Malak_Preslavets:I2216_Balkans_MP_Neolithic,0,4.16,0,0,51.27,44.58,0
Peloponnese_Neolithic:I2318_Greece_Peloponnese_Neolithic,0,14.25,0,0.26,53.72,31.78,0
Globular_Amphora:I2403_Globular_Amphora_Poland,0.22,0,0,0.49,31.43,67.86,0
Globular_Amphora:I2405_Globular_Amphora_Poland,0,0,0,0.39,37.83,61.77,0
Balkans_Chalcolithic:I2423_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolithic,0,7.07,0,1,48.15,43.79,0
Balkans_Chalcolithic:I2424_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolithic,0,9.79,0,0.5,46.48,42.9,0.33
Balkans_Chalcolithic:I2425_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolithic,0,6.98,0,0,42.87,50.15,0
Balkans_Chalcolithic:I2426_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolithic2,0,2.16,0,0.93,51.52,45.38,0
Balkans_Chalcolithic:I2427_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolithic,0,10.95,0,0.75,47.71,40.6,0
Balkans_Chalcolithic:I2430_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolithic,0,10.26,0,0.52,43.91,45.32,0
Balkans_Chalcolithic:I2431_Bulgaria_Middle_Chalcolithic,0,7.23,0,0.45,44.2,47.87,0.25
Globular_Amphora:I2433_Globular_Amphora_Poland,0,0,0.1,0.37,35.71,63.68,0.14
Globular_Amphora:I2434_Globular_Amphora_Poland,0,0,0,0.4,37.06,62.54,0
Globular_Amphora:I2440_Globular_Amphora_Poland,0,0,0,0.72,36.54,62.74,0
Globular_Amphora:I2441_Globular_Amphora_Poland,0,0,0.19,0.79,36.8,62.23,0
Balkans_Chalcolithic:I2509_Bulgaria_BA,0,9.15,0,0.61,50.57,39.68,0
Balkans_BronzeAge:I2510_Bulgaria_BA,0,8.17,0,0.12,50.24,41.35,0.12
Balkans_Chalcolithic:I2519_Bulgaria_Chalcolithic,0,12.51,0,0.72,50.87,35.9,0
Balkans_BronzeAge:I2520_Bulgaria_BA,0.19,8.48,0.1,0.61,33.99,55.68,0.95
Balkans_Neolithic:I2521_Bulgaria_Neolithic,0,8.94,0,0.96,51.45,38.49,0.16
Balkans_Neolithic:I2526_Bulgaria_EN,0,6.88,0,0.52,54.04,38.56,0
Balkans_Neolithic:I2529_Bulgaria_Neolithic,0,13.58,0,0.6,48.51,37.3,0
Balkans_Neolithic:I2532_Romania_EN,0,7.6,0,0.24,55.94,35.98,0.23
Balkans_Neolithic:I2533_Romania_EN,0,7.32,0,0.51,55.27,36.9,0
Romania_HG:I2534_Romania_Neolithic_Mesolithic,0.4,0,3.06,1.43,0,95.11,0
Vucedol:I2792_Croatia_Vucedol,0,5.42,0,0,51.12,43.45,0
Yamnaya_Ukraine:I3141_Yamnaya_Ukraine,4.36,27.79,5.11,0,0,62.74,0
Trypillia:I3151_Trypillia,2.52,2.39,0,0,32.22,62.87,0
Balkans_BronzeAge:I3313_Croatia_LBA,0,16.48,0.53,0.61,26.93,55.09,0.36
Balkans_Neolithic:I3433_Croatia_Cardial_Neolithic,0,4.32,0,0.38,55.12,39.89,0.29
Balkans_Neolithic:I3498_Starcevo_EN,0,10.24,0.17,0.58,58.86,30.15,0
Vucedol:I3499_Croatia_Vucedol,0,19.92,0,1.14,28.62,49.99,0.34
Peloponnese_Neolithic:I3708_Greece_Peloponnese_Neolithic,0,13,0,0.74,53.67,32.59,0
Peloponnese_Neolithic:I3709_Greece_Peloponnese_Neolithic,0,17.81,0,1.3,50.93,29.97,0
Ukraine_Neolithic:I3712_Ukraine_Neolithic,8.21,0,0,0,0,91.79,0
Ukraine_Neolithic:I3714_Ukraine_Neolithic,0,0,7.88,1.01,0,91.11,0
Ukraine_Neolithic:I3715_Ukraine_Neolithic,1.72,0,4.26,1.12,0,92.9,0
Ukraine_Neolithic:I3716_Ukraine_Neolithic,1.85,0,3.79,0,0,94.36,0
Ukraine_Neolithic:I3717_Ukraine_Neolithic,6.56,0,3.72,1.87,0,87.85,0
Ukraine_Neolithic:I3718_Ukraine_Neolithic,2.33,0,3.67,1.06,0,91.96,0.99
Ukraine_Neolithic_outlier:I3719_Ukraine_Neolithic_outlier,0,8.11,0,0.29,53.57,38.02,0
Malak_Preslavets:I3879_Balkans_MP_Neolithic,0,3.16,0,0,61.45,35.39,0
Peloponnese_Neolithic:I3920_Greece_Peloponnese_Neolithic,0,22.16,0,1.24,48.42,28.17,0
Balkans_Neolithic:I3947_Croatia_Cardial_Neolithic,0,3.72,0,0.72,55.39,40.17,0
Balkans_Neolithic:I3948_Croatia_Cardial_Neolithic,0,5.27,0,0.41,58.3,36.03,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I4081_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,2.44,0.54,0,96.79,0.23
Balkans_Chalcolithic:I4088_Romania_Chalcolithic,0,6.02,0.13,1.02,44.76,48.06,0
Balkans_Chalcolithic:I4089_Romania_Chalcolithic,0,5.99,0,0.66,47.12,46.23,0
Ukraine_Eneolithic:I4110_Ukraine_Eneolithic,3.43,6.92,0.83,1.34,5.62,81.85,0.01
Ukraine_Neolithic:I4111_Ukraine_Neolithic,5.2,0,2.91,1.1,0,90.79,0
Ukraine_Neolithic:I4112_Ukraine_Neolithic,2.14,0,3.14,0.89,0,91.02,2.81
Ukraine_Neolithic:I4114_Ukraine_Neolithic,2.5,0,3.77,1.16,0,92.46,0.11
Balkans_Neolithic:I4167_Sopot_LN,0,4.69,0,0.73,48.06,46.52,0
Balkans_Neolithic:I4168_Sopot_LN,0,4.02,0,0,52.28,43.52,0.18
Vucedol:I4175_Croatia_Vucedol,0.44,27.36,1.17,0,10.92,60.11,0
Balkans_BronzeAge:I4331_Croatia_EMBA,0,15.32,0,0.57,27.44,56.66,0
Balkans_BronzeAge:I4332__Croatia_EMBA,0,15.71,0,1.03,26.41,55.81,1.03
Latvia_HG:I4432_Latvia_HG,1.13,0,2.44,0.7,0,95.72,0
Latvia_HG:I4434_Latvia_HG,0.96,0,2.37,1.04,0,95.62,0
Latvia_MN:I4435_Latvia_MN,4.97,1.54,10.82,0.78,0,81.89,0
Latvia_MN:I4436_Latvia_HG,4.79,0,6.78,1.05,0,87.38,0
Latvia_MN:I4437_Latvia_HG,1.1,0,3.01,1.27,0,94.62,0
Latvia_HG:I4438_Latvia_HG,0.47,0,2.42,1.59,0,95.52,0
Latvia_HG:I4439_Latvia_HG,1.37,0,1.67,0.81,0,96.08,0.07
Latvia_HG:I4440_Latvia_HG,1.49,0,2.19,1.7,0,94.62,0
Latvia_HG:I4441_Latvia_HG,0,0,3.23,0.69,0,96.07,0.01
Latvia_HG:I4550_Latvia_HG,0.54,0,0.91,1.1,0,96.94,0.5
Latvia_HG:I4551_Latvia_HG,1.14,0,2.54,0.94,0,95.38,0
Latvia_HG:I4552_Latvia_HG,0.11,0.14,0.1,27.9,0.14,71.53,0.08
Latvia_HG:I4553_Latvia_HG,0.97,0,2.21,0.97,0,95.84,0
Latvia_MN:I4554__Latvia_HG,6.72,0,8.94,1.36,0,82.98,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I4582_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,1.46,1.76,0,96.67,0.11
Latvia_HG:I4595_Latvia_HG,0.46,0,2.12,1.52,0,95.31,0.59
Latvia_HG:I4596_Latvia_HG,0.48,0,2.67,1.25,0,95.6,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I4607_Iron_Gates_HG,0.04,0.04,0.05,17.83,0.04,81.95,0.05
Latvia_HG:I4626_Latvia_EN,1.34,0,0.49,1.66,0,96.51,0
Latvia_MN:I4627_Latvia_MN,0.63,0,2.52,1.12,0,95.72,0
Latvia_HG:I4628_Latvia_EN,1.54,0,1.43,1.17,0,95.85,0
Latvia_LN:I4629_Latvia_LN_CW,5.3,24.33,1.99,0.52,0,67.86,0
Latvia_HG:I4630_Latvia_HG,0.92,0,4.92,1.2,0,92.96,0
Latvia_HG:I4632_Latvia_HG,0,0,2.24,1.16,0,96.6,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I4655_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,0,1.84,0,97.94,0.22
Iron_Gates_HG:I4657_Iron_Gates_HG,3.17,0,0,4.88,0,91.95,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I4660_Iron_Gates_HG,0.13,0,3.45,0,0,96.42,0
Lepenski_Vir:I4665_Lepenski_Vir,0,1.5,0,0,63.08,35.42,0
Lepenski_Vir:I4666_Lepenski_Vir,0,0,0,3.5,43.18,53.32,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I4870_Iron_Gates_HG,0.01,0,0.61,1.48,0,97.89,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I4871_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,1.51,0.54,0,97.49,0.46
Iron_Gates_HG:I4872_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,0,26.42,0,73.58,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I4873_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,1.18,1.53,0,97.29,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I4874_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,0.82,1.02,0,97.72,0.44
Iron_Gates_HG:I4875_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,0.52,1.25,0,98.23,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I4876_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,1.51,1.78,0,96.7,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I4877_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,0.17,1.19,0,97.65,0.99
Iron_Gates_HG:I4878_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,0.65,0.97,0,98.38,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I4880_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,2.11,1.56,0,96.33,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I4881_Iron_Gates_HG,0.2,0,0.67,1.18,0,97.94,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I4914_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,1.68,1.12,0,96.8,0.39
Iron_Gates_HG:I4915_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,1.52,2.12,0,96.01,0.34
Iron_Gates_HG:I4916_Iron_Gates_HG,0.73,0,0.83,1.95,0,96.49,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I4917_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,1.61,1.46,0,96.34,0.58
Balkans_Neolithic:I4918_Starcevo_EN,0,9.3,0,0.38,47.99,42.17,0.15
LBK_Austria:I5068_LBK_Austria,0,7.89,0,0.77,50.33,41.02,0
LBK_Austria:I5069_LBK_Austria,0,6.57,0,0.63,53.25,39.55,0
LBK_Austria:I5070_LBK_Austria,0,6.74,0,0.52,52.66,40.08,0
Balkans_Neolithic:I5071_Croatia_Impressa_EN,0,5.54,0.1,0.4,52.43,41.38,0.14
Balkans_Neolithic:I5072_Croatia_Impressa_EN,0,2.01,0,0.79,55,42.21,0
Balkans_Neolithic:I5077_Sopot_MN,0,3.83,0,0.63,55.95,39.39,0.2
Balkans_Neolithic:I5078_Sopot_MN,0,6.34,0,0.66,54.33,38.52,0.15
Balkans_Chalcolithic:I5079_Croatia_Eneolithic,0,5.46,0.03,0.63,52.84,40.84,0.19
LBK_Austria:I5204_LBK_Austria,0,4.31,0,0.49,51.5,43.38,0.32
LBK_Austria:I5205_LBK_Austria,0,3.93,0,0.89,52.4,42.78,0
LBK_Austria:I5206_LBK_Austria,0.02,0,0.05,6.23,37.4,56.27,0.04
LBK_Austria:I5207_LBK_Austria,0,4.33,0,0.19,52.68,42.6,0.19
LBK_Austria:I5208_LBK_Austria,0,5.19,0.21,0.31,54.25,40.05,0
Iron_Gates_HG_outlier:I5232_Iron_Gates_HG_outlier,0,0,0.89,1.42,21.12,76.56,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I5233_Iron_Gates_HG,0.33,0,0.65,1.73,0,96.92,0.38
Iron_Gates_HG:I5234_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,1.01,1.88,0,97.11,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I5235_Iron_Gates_HG,0.55,0,1.4,2.31,0,95.66,0.09
Iron_Gates_HG:I5236_Iron_Gates_HG,0.39,0,0.29,1.95,0,96.8,0.56
Iron_Gates_HG:I5237_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,1.04,1.68,0,97.27,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I5238_Iron_Gates_HG,0.64,0,1.04,2.14,0,95.96,0.22
Iron_Gates_HG:I5239_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,0.89,2.27,0,96.34,0.5
Iron_Gates_HG:I5240_Iron_Gates_HG,0.59,0,0.22,1.82,0,96.83,0.53
Iron_Gates_HG:I5242_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,0.6,1.62,0,96.79,0.99
Iron_Gates_HG:I5244_Iron_Gates_HG,0.18,0,0,2.06,0,96.57,1.19
Iron_Gates_HG:I5401_Iron_Gates_HG,2.65,0,0.27,1.3,0,95.69,0.1
Iron_Gates_HG:I5402_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,0.98,1.22,0,97.79,0.01
Lepenski_Vir:I5405_Lepenski_Vir,0,10.9,0,0,51.52,37.58,0
Lepenski_Vir:I5407_Lepenski_Vir,0,0,1.2,1.33,0,97.47,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I5408_Iron_Gates_HG,0.01,0,1.9,0.19,0,97.9,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I5409_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,0.22,1.16,0,97.54,1.09
Iron_Gates_HG:I5411_Iron_Gates_HG,0.55,0,2.37,0.68,0,96.4,0
Peloponnese_Neolithic:I5427_Greece_Peloponnese_Neolithic,0,8.76,0,1.02,56.2,34.03,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I5436_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,1.75,1.22,0,96.94,0.09
Balkans_IronAge:I5769_Bulgaria_IA,0,19.78,0,0.28,38.05,41.89,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I5771_Iron_Gates_HG,0,0,0.75,1.86,0,97.39,0
Iron_Gates_HG:I5772_Iron_Gates_HG,0.25,0,0.69,1.1,0,97.93,0.03
Iron_Gates_HG:I5773_Iron_Gates_HG,1.18,0,3.73,1.27,0,93.82,0
Ukraine_Neolithic:I5868_Ukraine_Neolithic,0,0,2.89,0,0,95.77,1.34
Ukraine_Neolithic:I5870_Ukraine_Neolithic,4.04,0,1.64,1.11,0,93.2,0
Ukraine_Neolithic:I5872_Ukraine_Neolithic,4.88,0,3.14,1.35,0,90.63,0
Ukraine_Neolithic:I5873_Ukraine_Neolithic,4.63,0,5.33,0.51,0,89.52,0
Ukraine_Neolithic:I5875_Ukraine_Neolithic,2.19,0,5.52,1.7,0,90.59,0
Ukraine_Mesolithic:I5876_Ukraine_Mesolithic,2.68,0,4.79,0.91,0,91.63,0
Ukraine_Neolithic:I5881_Ukraine_Neolithic,2.87,0,0,3.83,0,93.3,0
Ukraine_Eneolithic:I5882_Ukraine_Eneolithic,2.27,4.16,3.36,1.55,0.06,88.61,0
Ukraine_Neolithic:I5883_Ukraine_Neolithic,1.36,0,2.36,0.83,0,95.46,0
Ukraine_Eneolithic:I5884_Ukraine_Eneolithic,3.65,0,2.82,1.07,0,92.46,0
Ukraine_Mesolithic:I5885_Ukraine_Neolithic,3.78,0,2.71,1.05,0,92.46,0
Ukraine_Neolithic:I5886_Ukraine_Neolithic,1.69,0,6.18,1.84,0,90.29,0
Ukraine_Neolithic:I5889_Ukraine_Neolithic,0.21,0,7.7,0,0,92.09,0
Ukraine_Neolithic:I5890_Ukraine_Neolithic,2.8,0,2.87,1.29,0,93.04,0
Ukraine_Neolithic:I5891_Ukraine_Neolithic,0,0,0,1.46,0,98.54,0
Ukraine_Neolithic:I5892_Ukraine_Neolithic,0.33,0,2.1,1.06,0,95.07,1.44
Ukraine_Neolithic:I5893_Ukraine_Neolithic,0,0,0,0,0,96.38,3.62
Ukraine_Neolithic:I5957_Ukraine_Neolithic,0.67,0,7.88,1.35,0,90.1,0
Ukraine_Neolithic:I6133_Ukraine_Neolithic,0.8,0,6.25,0,0,92.94,0
Ukraine_Eneolithic:I6561_Ukraine_Eneolithic,3.21,20.62,2.02,0.46,2.75,70.93,0
Globular_Amphora:ILK001_Globular_Amphora_Ukraine,0,0,0,0.91,36.66,61.73,0.7
Globular_Amphora:ILK002_Globular_Amphora_Ukraine,0,0,0,1.63,34.94,63.42,0
Globular_Amphora:ILK003_Globular_Amphora_Ukraine,0,0,0,1.32,33.53,65.02,0.14
```

----------


## Jovialis



----------


## Carlos

I had forgotten 0x25 of the examples from the first post. 


Target: Carlos
Distance: 0.8959% / 0.89587801 | ADC: 0.25x

43.6
Malak_Preslavets



32.0
Balkans_BronzeAge



14.4
Balkans_BronzeAge



10.0
Balkans_BronzeAge





Target: Carlos
Distance: 0.8959% / 0.89587801 | ADC: 0.25x

43.6
Malak_Preslavets:I1113_Balkans_MP_Neolithic



32.0
Balkans_BronzeAge:I4331_Croatia_EMBA



14.4
Balkans_BronzeAge:I2165_Bulgaria_EBA



10.0
Balkans_BronzeAge:Bul8_Bulgaria_Beli_Breyag_EBA





Target: Carlos
Distance: 0.0628% / 0.06280736

7.0
Balkans_BronzeAge:I4331_Croatia_EMBA



7.0
Iron_Gates_HG:I5234_Iron_Gates_HG



4.8
Iron_Gates_HG:I4880_Iron_Gates_HG



4.0
Balkans_Chalcolithic:I2519_Bulgaria_Chalcolithic



3.8
Balkans_Chalcolithic_outlier:I2181_Bulgaria_Late_C halcolithic1



3.8
Balkans_Chalcolithic:I2427_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolit hic



3.8
Balkans_IronAge:I5769_Bulgaria_IA



3.4
Latvia_HG:I4632_Latvia_HG



3.0
Iron_Gates_HG:I4873_Iron_Gates_HG



2.6
WHG:I2158_OrienteC_HG



2.6
Peloponnese_Neolithic:I3709_Greece_Peloponnese_Neo lithic



2.4
Balkans_BronzeAge:Bul10_Bulgaria_Ezero_EBA



2.4
Balkans_BronzeAge:Bul6_Bulgaria_Beli_Breyag_EBA



2.4
Krepost_Neolithic:I0679_d_Balkans_Krepost_Neolithi c



2.2
Vucedol:I3499_Croatia_Vucedol



2.2
Vucedol:I4175_Croatia_Vucedol



2.0
Balkans_Chalcolithic:I2430_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolit hic



1.8
Balkans_Chalcolithic:I2509_Bulgaria_BA



1.8
Latvia_HG:I4441_Latvia_HG



1.8
Iron_Gates_HG:I4876_Iron_Gates_HG



1.6
Ukraine_Mesolithic:I1763_Ukraine_Mesolithic



1.4
Malak_Preslavets:I1109_Balkans_MP_Neolithic



1.4
Peloponnese_Neolithic:I2318_Greece_Peloponnese_Neo lithic



1.4
Ukraine_Neolithic:I3714_Ukraine_Neolithic



1.4
Peloponnese_Neolithic:I3920_Greece_Peloponnese_Neo lithic



1.4
LBK_Austria:I5070_LBK_Austria



1.2
Balkans_Chalcolithic:I0781_Balkans_Chalcolithic



1.2
Malak_Preslavets:I1295_Balkans_MP_Neolithic



1.2
Yamnaya_Ukraine_outlier:I1917_Yamnaya_Ukraine_Ozer a



1.2
Balkans_Chalcolithic:I2423_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolit hic



1.0
Balkans_Chalcolithic:I0785_Balkans_Chalcolithic



1.0
Ukraine_Mesolithic:I1737_Ukraine_Mesolithic



1.0
Balkans_BronzeAge:I2176_Bulgaria_EBA



1.0
Balkans_Chalcolithic:I2425_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolit hic



1.0
Balkans_Neolithic:I3498_Starcevo_EN



1.0
Iron_Gates_HG:I4607_Iron_Gates_HG



1.0
Iron_Gates_HG:I4878_Iron_Gates_HG



0.8
Varna:ANI159_ANI181_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic2



0.8
Varna:ANI160_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic2



0.8
Globular_Amphora:I2441_Globular_Amphora_Poland



0.8
Balkans_Neolithic:I2529_Bulgaria_Neolithic



0.8
Peloponnese_Neolithic:I3708_Greece_Peloponnese_Neo lithic



0.8
Ukraine_Neolithic_outlier:I3719_Ukraine_Neolithic_ outlier



0.8
Iron_Gates_HG:I4875_Iron_Gates_HG



0.8
Balkans_Neolithic:I5072_Croatia_Impressa_EN



0.8
Lepenski_Vir:I5407_Lepenski_Vir



0.6
Balkans_Neolithic:I0633_Balkans_Neolithic



0.6
Malak_Preslavets:I1113_Balkans_MP_Neolithic



0.6
Balkans_Neolithic:I3948_Croatia_Cardial_Neolithic



0.6
LBK_Austria:I5068_LBK_Austria



0.6
LBK_Austria:I5069_LBK_Austria



0.6
Iron_Gates_HG:I5771_Iron_Gates_HG



0.4
Balkans_Chalcolithic:I2426_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolit hic2



0.4
Iron_Gates_HG:I4872_Iron_Gates_HG



0.4
LBK_Austria:I5206_LBK_Austria



0.4
Iron_Gates_HG_outlier:I5232_Iron_Gates_HG_outlier



0.4
Globular_Amphora:ILK002_Globular_Amphora_Ukraine



0.2
Balkans_Neolithic:I0698_Bulgaria_Neolithic



0.2
Balkans_Neolithic:I1298_Bulgaria_EN



0.2
Malak_Preslavets:I2216_Balkans_MP_Neolithic



0.2
Balkans_Neolithic:I2526_Bulgaria_EN



0.2
Balkans_Neolithic:I3947_Croatia_Cardial_Neolithic



0.2
Balkans_Chalcolithic:I4088_Romania_Chalcolithic



0.2
Balkans_Chalcolithic:I4089_Romania_Chalcolithic



0.2
Lepenski_Vir:I4666_Lepenski_Vir



0.2
Iron_Gates_HG:I5408_Iron_Gates_HG



0.2
Peloponnese_Neolithic:I

----------


## Duarte

Thanks Jovialis (post #34).
*Target: Duarte
Distance: 1.5780% / 1.57798768 | ADC: 0.25x
*

*59.0*
*Balkans_BronzeAge:I4332__Croatia_EMBA*



*30.2*
*LBK_Austria:I5206_LBK_Austria*



*10.8*
*Ukraine_Mesolithic:I1763_Ukraine_Mesolithic*




*Target: Duarte
Distance: 0.0691% / 0.06911129
*

*18.8*
*Varna:ANI152_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic1*



*11.2*
*Ukraine_Mesolithic:I1763_Ukraine_Mesolithic*



*8.6*
*Iron_Gates_HG:I4872_Iron_Gates_HG*



*8.6*
*Ukraine_Neolithic:I5893_Ukraine_Neolithic*



*7.4*
*Balkans_BronzeAge:I4332__Croatia_EMBA*



*5.2*
*Balkans_Neolithic:I0706_Balkans_Dzhulyunitsa_Neoli thic*



*3.6*
*Iron_Gates_HG:I4655_Iron_Gates_HG*



*3.0*
*Peloponnese_Neolithic:I3920_Greece_Peloponnese_Neo lithic*



*2.4*
*Krepost_Neolithic:I0679_d_Balkans_Krepost_Neolithi c*



*2.4*
*Vucedol:I3499_Croatia_Vucedol*



*2.4*
*Peloponnese_Neolithic:I3709_Greece_Peloponnese_Neo lithic*



*2.4*
*Iron_Gates_HG:I4607_Iron_Gates_HG*



*1.4*
*Balkans_Neolithic:I0634_Balkans_Neolithic*



*1.4*
*Balkans_BronzeAge:I2175_Bulgaria_EBA*



*1.4*
*Vucedol:I4175_Croatia_Vucedol*



*1.4*
*LBK_Austria:I5068_LBK_Austria*



*1.0*
*Balkans_BronzeAge:Bul6_Bulgaria_Beli_Breyag_EBA*



*1.0*
*Yamnaya_Ukraine_outlier:I1917_Yamnaya_Ukraine_Ozer a*



*0.8*
*Balkans_Neolithic:I0704_Balkans_Neolithic*



*0.8*
*Peloponnese_Neolithic:I2318_Greece_Peloponnese_Neo lithic*



*0.8*
*Balkans_Chalcolithic:I2431_Bulgaria_Middle_Chalcol ithic*



*0.8*
*Peloponnese_Neolithic:I3708_Greece_Peloponnese_Neo lithic*



*0.8*
*Balkans_Neolithic:I4918_Starcevo_EN*



*0.6*
*Balkans_Chalcolithic:I0785_Balkans_Chalcolithic*



*0.6*
*Malak_Preslavets:I1108_Balkans_MP_Neolithic*



*0.6*
*Malak_Preslavets:I1295_Balkans_MP_Neolithic*



*0.6*
*Balkans_Chalcolithic_outlier:I2181_Bulgaria_Late_C halcolithic1*



*0.6*
*Balkans_Chalcolithic:I2424_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolit hic*



*0.6*
*Balkans_Chalcolithic:I2519_Bulgaria_Chalcolithic*



*0.6*
*Balkans_Neolithic:I2529_Bulgaria_Neolithic*



*0.6*
*Balkans_IronAge:I5769_Bulgaria_IA*



*0.6*
*Ukraine_Neolithic:I5891_Ukraine_Neolithic*



*0.4*
*Balkans_Neolithic:I0698_Bulgaria_Neolithic*



*0.4*
*Trypillia:I2111_Trypillia*



*0.4*
*Balkans_Chalcolithic:I2427_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolit hic*



*0.4*
*Balkans_Neolithic:I2526_Bulgaria_EN*



*0.4*
*Balkans_BronzeAge:I4331_Croatia_EMBA*



*0.4*
*Lepenski_Vir:I4666_Lepenski_Vir*



*0.4*
*Balkans_Neolithic:I5078_Sopot_MN*



*0.4*
*LBK_Austria:I5206_LBK_Austria*



*0.4*
*Globular_Amphora:ILK002_Globular_Amphora_Ukraine*



*0.2*
*Varna:ANI160_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic2*



*0.2*
*Malak_Preslavets:I1113_Balkans_MP_Neolithic*



*0.2*
*Trypillia:I1926_Trypillia*



*0.2*
*Balkans_Chalcolithic:I2423_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolit hic*



*0.2*
*Balkans_Chalcolithic:I2425_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolit hic*



*0.2*
*Balkans_Chalcolithic:I2509_Bulgaria_BA*



*0.2*
*Balkans_BronzeAge:I2510_Bulgaria_BA*



*0.2*
*Balkans_BronzeAge:I2520_Bulgaria_BA*



*0.2*
*Balkans_Neolithic:I2532_Romania_EN*



*0.2*
*Malak_Preslavets:I3879_Balkans_MP_Neolithic*



*0.2*
*Balkans_Chalcolithic:I4089_Romania_Chalcolithic*



*0.2*
*Balkans_Neolithic:I4167_Sopot_LN*



*0.2*
*LBK_Austria:I5069_LBK_Austria*



*0.2*
*LBK_Austria:I5070_LBK_Austria*



*0.2*
*LBK_Austria:I5205_LBK_Austria*



*0.2*
*Lepenski_Vir:I5405_Lepenski_Vir*



*0.2*
*Globular_Amphora:ILK001_Globular_Amphora_Ukraine*




*Target: Duarte*

----------


## italouruguayan

Mine,post #34 ( Thanks Jovialis) 


Distance to:	italouruguayan
14.58631208	Vucedol:I3499_Croatia_Vucedol
15.26493367	Balkans_BronzeAge:I3313_Croatia_LBA
15.46337285	Balkans_BronzeAge:I4332__Croatia_EMBA
16.80412747	Balkans_BronzeAge:I4331_Croatia_EMBA
17.26345562	Balkans_BronzeAge:I2165_Bulgaria_EBA
19.52419525	Balkans_BronzeAge:Bul10_Bulgaria_Ezero_EBA
19.97771508	Yamnaya_Bulgaria:Bul4_Yamnaya_Bulgaria_outlier
20.40866973	Balkans_BronzeAge:I2520_Bulgaria_BA
20.59429775	Balkans_BronzeAge:Bul6_Bulgaria_Beli_Breyag_EBA
20.67281790	Balkans_BronzeAge:I2176_Bulgaria_EBA
21.06924536	Balkans_BronzeAge:I2175_Bulgaria_EBA
21.09852128	Balkans_IronAge:I5769_Bulgaria_IA
21.12756493	Varna:ANI160_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic2
22.26304112	Balkans_Neolithic:I0706_Balkans_Dzhulyunitsa_Neoli thic
22.53033289	Balkans_BronzeAge:Bul8_Bulgaria_Beli_Breyag_EBA
23.06225488	Malak_Preslavets:I1295_Balkans_MP_Neolithic
23.91649640	Vucedol:I4175_Croatia_Vucedol
24.84808242	Trypillia:I2111_Trypillia
25.63778267	Balkans_Chalcolithic_outlier:I2181_Bulgaria_Late_C halcolithic1
25.72429785	Balkans_Chalcolithic:I2430_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolit hic
25.79130086	Varna_outlier:ANI163_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic3
25.88088870	Varna:ANI153_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic1
25.89339491	Varna:ANI159_ANI181_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic2
26.10380815	Balkans_Chalcolithic:I2425_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolit hic
26.45746398	Trypillia:I3151_Trypillia

----------


## Stuvanè

From post #34

Distance to:	Dodecad_k7b_Stuvanè
2.39244645	Vucedol:I3499_Croatia_Vucedol
6.37947490	Balkans_BronzeAge:I3313_Croatia_LBA
7.60092100	Balkans_BronzeAge:I4332__Croatia_EMBA
7.84856675	Balkans_BronzeAge:I4331_Croatia_EMBA
10.17968074	Balkans_BronzeAge:Bul10_Bulgaria_Ezero_EBA
10.56270799	Balkans_BronzeAge:Bul6_Bulgaria_Beli_Breyag_EBA
10.77142052	Varna:ANI160_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic2
11.17456487	Balkans_BronzeAge:I2176_Bulgaria_EBA
11.42986002	Balkans_IronAge:I5769_Bulgaria_IA
11.43606576	Balkans_BronzeAge:I2175_Bulgaria_EBA
11.87269135	Balkans_BronzeAge:I2165_Bulgaria_EBA
12.24555838	Balkans_BronzeAge:I2520_Bulgaria_BA
13.85768740	Balkans_Neolithic:I0706_Balkans_Dzhulyunitsa_Neoli thic
14.17473457	Malak_Preslavets:I1295_Balkans_MP_Neolithic
16.08609026	Trypillia:I2111_Trypillia
16.77040846	Balkans_Chalcolithic:I2430_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolit hic
16.95446254	Varna:ANI159_ANI181_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic2
17.20751289	Balkans_Chalcolithic:I2425_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolit hic
18.20142027	Balkans_Chalcolithic:I2431_Bulgaria_Middle_Chalcol ithic
19.05588361	Varna:ANI153_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic1
19.21826735	Yamnaya_Bulgaria:Bul4_Yamnaya_Bulgaria_outlier
19.39736580	Balkans_Chalcolithic:I4088_Romania_Chalcolithic
19.89253378	Balkans_Chalcolithic:I2424_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolit hic
20.19267937	Trypillia:I2110_Trypillia
20.91733014	Trypillia:I3151_Trypillia


Target: Dodecad_k7b_Stuvanè
Distance: 1.0508% / 1.05083220 | ADC: 0.25x

83.8
Vucedol



14.8
Varna



1.4
Balkans_IronAge






Target: Dodecad_k7b_Stuvanè
Distance: 0.2184% / 0.21839894

25.4
Vucedol



24.0
Balkans_IronAge



11.2
Varna



10.6
Krepost_Neolithic



6.4
Balkans_Chalcolithic



6.2
Balkans_Chalcolithic_outlier



6.2
Lepenski_Vir



5.6
Balkans_BronzeAge



4.4
Iron_Gates_HG

----------


## Duarte

> Thanks Jovialis (post #34).
> *Target: Duarte
> Distance: 1.5780% / 1.57798768 | ADC: 0.25x
> *
> 
> *59.0*
> *Balkans_BronzeAge:I4332__Croatia_EMBA*
> 
> 
> ...


Distance to:
Duarte

8.86159692
Balkans_BronzeAge:I4332__Croatia_EMBA

9.01274098
Balkans_BronzeAge:I4331_Croatia_EMBA

9.65165271
Balkans_BronzeAge:I2520_Bulgaria_BA

9.85400426
Balkans_BronzeAge:I3313_Croatia_LBA

10.24605778
Balkans_BronzeAge:I2165_Bulgaria_EBA

10.39494108
Balkans_BronzeAge:Bul10_Bulgaria_Ezero_EBA

10.82115059
Balkans_BronzeAge:Bul8_Bulgaria_Beli_Breyag_EBA

12.02336060
Balkans_BronzeAge:I2176_Bulgaria_EBA

12.90019767
Balkans_BronzeAge:I2175_Bulgaria_EBA

13.07597033
Trypillia:I3151_Trypillia

13.45184746
Balkans_Neolithic:I0706_Balkans_Dzhulyunitsa_Neoli thic

13.49391715
Malak_Preslavets:I1113_Balkans_MP_Neolithic

13.72053570
Balkans_BronzeAge:Bul6_Bulgaria_Beli_Breyag_EBA

13.97073370
Varna:ANI160_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic2

14.03945512
Vucedol:I3499_Croatia_Vucedol

14.11735457
LBK_Austria:I5206_LBK_Austria

14.59695859
Malak_Preslavets:I1295_Balkans_MP_Neolithic

14.73602389
Malak_Preslavets:I2215_Balkans_MP_Neolithic

15.10015563
Globular_Amphora:ILK002_Globular_Amphora_Ukraine

15.14333187
Balkans_Chalcolithic_outlier:I2181_Bulgaria_Late_C halcolithic1

15.31405564
Globular_Amphora:ILK003_Globular_Amphora_Ukraine

15.33651199
Trypillia:I2111_Trypillia

15.64891690
Trypillia:I2110_Trypillia

15.65315304
Globular_Amphora:ILK001_Globular_Amphora_Ukraine

15.90498664
Trypillia:I1926_Trypillia

----------


## Carlos

Target: Carlos
Distance: 0.8959% / 0.89587801 | ADC: 0.25x


43.6
Malak_Preslavets




32.0
Balkans_BronzeAge




14.4
Balkans_BronzeAge




10.0
Balkans_BronzeAge







Distance to:
Carlos

8.37822177
Balkans_BronzeAge:I4331_Croatia_EMBA

8.42443470
Malak_Preslavets:I1113_Balkans_MP_Neolithic

8.93176354
Balkans_BronzeAge:I2165_Bulgaria_EBA

9.04490464
Trypillia:I3151_Trypillia

9.15888640
Balkans_BronzeAge:Bul8_Bulgaria_Beli_Breyag_EBA

9.21613802
Balkans_BronzeAge:I4332__Croatia_EMBA

9.54698382
Balkans_BronzeAge:I2520_Bulgaria_BA

9.56618001
Balkans_Chalcolithic_outlier:I2181_Bulgaria_Late_C halcolithic1

10.21329036
Balkans_BronzeAge:I3313_Croatia_LBA

----------


## Carlos

Target: Carlos
Distance: 0.8959% / 0.89587801 | ADC: 0.25x


43.6
Malak_Preslavets:I1113_Balkans_MP_Neolithic




32.0
Balkans_BronzeAge:I4331_Croatia_EMBA




14.4
Balkans_BronzeAge:I2165_Bulgaria_EBA




10.0
Balkans_BronzeAge:Bul8_Bulgaria_Beli_Breyag_EBA





Malak Preslavets (10 individuals)The site of Malak Preslavets lies on the Northeast shore of Lake Malak Preslavets, less than200 meters from the right bank of the River Danube. It was partially excavated in 1985–1986,the unexcavated portion of the site having since become submerged.6 The pottery and boneartifact assemblages, for the most part, are characteristic of the Criș culture, although someceramic vessel types of the ‘Middle’ Neolithic Dudeşti culture were also identified.Nineteen human burials were found on the edge of the settlement, and included both adultsand children.7 The dominant burial position was crouched or flexed on the right or left side,which is characteristic of the Early-Middle Neolithic in the Lower Danube Valley and acrossmuch of Southeast Europe.Published accounts of the excavation provide very little information about the subsistencebase of the Neolithic occupation. There is mention of carbonized seeds from cultivated andwild plants (recovered by flotation), mainly from the settlement area. A few animal bones and“large amounts of shells” of freshwater mussels were also found in some of the burials.6Presumably, faunal remains were also recovered from the settlement area, but few data (otherthan information about the presence of bone tools) are available.

• I1113 / MP3 burial 7A twenty-year-old female buried crouched on the left side, with head to south/southwest.Legs pulled up, hands in front of the face

Veliki Vanik burial mound is located near the town of Vrgorac in Split-Dalmatia County insouthern Croatia. The mound is made of rock and soil deposit with a circular base of 20 m indiameter and a relative height of 3.5 m. It was partly destroyed during the Early ModernPeriod when the stone drywall was erected and some of the rock material was harvested fromthe site. Three Bronze Age graves - one in the shape of a stone coffin and two inhumations inplain soil - containing the remains of five individuals were explored during the rescueexcavations. Radiocarbon dates and preserved artifacts (hair ornament made of coiled copperwire and fragments of pottery) date these burials to the Early/Middle Bronze Age. 

• I4331 / VV1Poorly preserved subadult (5-7 years).

Merichleri – Kairyaka Necropolis (2 individuals)Merichleri village (Haskovo province) was known historically for the discovery of Greek andRoman tombs. Recently, seven graves from the Early and Middle Bronze Age period werediscovered in excavations carried out in a tumulus (burial mound I, excavated in 2012,http://fix.haskovomuseum.com). The site is on a hill (altitude 210 m) on the west bank of theMaritsa River, 3 km south from Merichler. The mound is 2 m high, 32 m in diameter, spansthree separate periods, and contains seven burials.

I2165 / Merich 4 (Individual 6)Adult male at the center of the first heap at a depth of 2,76 - 2,86 cm, just below Individual 4(a child, buried with the head to west and legs bent at the knees). These two individuals areburied in a small pit, under the level of the ancient terrain. Individual 6 is buried with the headto the East and legs bent at the knees. Near its right arm were found a small askoi and a stoneball. Traces of red ochre were found on the skull.

Beli	Breyag	(2	individuals)The Beli Breyag site (Radnevo region, South-East Bulgaria) is part of an EBA barrownecropolis consisting of at least 5 barrows. Barrow 5 was investigated in 2015.3 Part of it hadbeen destroyed before the excavations. Three features were discovered in the remainingsection; feature 1 – interpreted as a symbolic grave, features 2/1 and 2/2 – two graves placedone above the other and feature 3 – double grave containing the two sampled individuals. Theprimary feature is 2/2 and the rest of the graves are secondary.

• Bul8 / Barrow 5, Structure 3, Individual 2Male 50-55 yrs. ~67kg.

----------


## torzio

Using the latest data ......................................huge gap between the top 3 and the others

Distance to:
TorzioK7

1.61043472
Balkans_BronzeAge:I3313_Croatia_LBA

2.24486080
Balkans_BronzeAge:I4332__Croatia_EMBA

2.73038459
Balkans_BronzeAge:I4331_Croatia_EMBA

5.03334879
Balkans_BronzeAge:I2165_Bulgaria_EBA

6.72892265
Vucedol:I3499_Croatia_Vucedol

11.16777955
Balkans_BronzeAge:Bul10_Bulgaria_Ezero_EBA

11.92163999
Balkans_BronzeAge:I2520_Bulgaria_BA

12.85593637
Balkans_BronzeAge:I2176_Bulgaria_EBA

13.77177912
Varna:ANI160_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic2

13.83997832
Balkans_BronzeAge:I2175_Bulgaria_EBA

13.87772316
Balkans_BronzeAge:Bul6_Bulgaria_Beli_Breyag_EBA

15.46362829
Balkans_Chalcolithic_outlier:I2181_Bulgaria_Late_C halcolithic1

15.65704634
Balkans_Neolithic:I0706_Balkans_Dzhulyunitsa_Neoli thic

15.85693539
Yamnaya_Bulgaria:Bul4_Yamnaya_Bulgaria_outlier

15.94403337
Balkans_BronzeAge:Bul8_Bulgaria_Beli_Breyag_EBA

16.61104753
Malak_Preslavets:I1295_Balkans_MP_Neolithic

17.27598044
Varna_outlier:ANI163_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic3

17.69028264
Trypillia:I2111_Trypillia

17.85719743
Trypillia:I3151_Trypillia

18.31720230
Balkans_IronAge:I5769_Bulgaria_IA

18.79303328
Vucedol:I4175_Croatia_Vucedol

18.81389646
Malak_Preslavets:I1113_Balkans_MP_Neolithic

20.29271544
Trypillia:I2110_Trypillia

20.44210116
Balkans_Chalcolithic:I2425_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolit hic

20.86919021
Trypillia:I1926_Trypillia






Target: TorzioK7
Distance: 0.8389% / 0.83894435 | ADC: 0.25x 
*92.0*
*Balkans_BronzeAge*



*8.0*
*Yamnaya_Bulgaria*

----------


## Jovialis

Here are averages for the samples:






```
Balkans_BA,0.674166667,12.9275,0.289166667,1.248333333,29.42916667,55.19916667,0.229166667
Balkans_Chalcolithic,0,8.375714286,0.011428571,0.577857143,48.30357143,42.67642857,0.055
Balkans_Chalcolithic_outlier:I2181_Bulgaria_Late_Chalcolithic1,0,10.88,0,0.37,20.37,68.37,0
Balkans_IronAge:I5769_Bulgaria_IA,0,19.78,0,0.28,38.05,41.89,0
Balkans_Neolithic,0,6.405,0.015,0.541666667,52.85208333,40.02791667,0.15625
Globular_Amphora,0.024444444,0,0.032222222,0.78,35.61111111,63.44333333,0.108888889
Iron_Gates_HG,0.29,0.001,1.06475,2.547,0.001,95.85525,0.23975
Iron_Gates_HG_outlier:I5232_Iron_Gates_HG_outlier,0,0,0.89,1.42,21.12,76.56,0
Krepost_Neolithic:I0679_d_Balkans_Krepost_Neolithic,0,27.45,0,0.99,44.19,27.37,0
Latvia_HG,0.8075,0.00875,2.121875,2.8375,0.00875,94.134375,0.078125
Latvia_LN:I4629_Latvia_LN_CW,5.3,24.33,1.99,0.52,0,67.86,0
Latvia_MN,3.642,0.308,6.414,1.116,0,88.518,0
LBK_Austria,0.0025,4.87,0.0325,1.25375,50.55875,43.21625,0.06875
Malak_Preslavets,0.018888889,2.738888889,0.003333333,0.96,41.07555556,55.12555556,0.078888889
Peloponnese_Neolithic,0,14.855,0,1.118333333,52.15,31.74666667,0.133333333
Romania_HG:I2534_Romania_Neolithic_Mesolithic,0.4,0,3.06,1.43,0,95.11,0
Trypillia,0.63,3.02,0,0.53,37.5875,58.2325,0
Ukraine_Eneolithic,3.14,7.925,2.2575,1.105,2.1075,83.4625,0.0025
Ukraine_Mesolithic,2.422857143,0.002857143,4.537142857,6.005714286,0.002857143,86.96857143,0.061428571
Ukraine_Neolithic,2.381071429,0,3.71,1.132857143,0,92.4075,0.368214286
Ukraine_Neolithic_outlier:I3719_Ukraine_Neolithic_outlier,0,8.11,0,0.29,53.57,38.02,0
Varna,1.4575,10.47,0,0.115,42.5,44.2625,1.1975
Varna_outlier:ANI163_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic3,1.25,16.07,0.15,0.37,14.19,67.97,0
Vucedol,0.146666667,17.56666667,0.39,0.38,30.22,51.18333333,0.113333333
WHG:BerryAuBac,0.71,0,2.32,3.22,0,93.74,0
WHG:I1875_Croatia_Mesolithic_HG,0.79,0,0.24,1.01,0,97.81,0.16
WHG:I2158_OrienteC_HG,0,0,2.89,0.4,0,96.71,0
Yamnaya_Bulgaria:Bul4_Yamnaya_Bulgaria_outlier,2.23,27.32,0.08,1.25,13.98,54.94,0.21
Yamnaya_Ukraine,4.045,30.825,4.35,0.835,0,59.94,0
Yamnaya_Ukraine_outlier:I1917_Yamnaya_Ukraine_Ozera,3.57,42.83,1.87,1.68,6.23,43.83,0
```

----------


## PaschalisB

11.22001386
Vucedol

11.34625048
Balkans_IronAge:I5769_Bulgaria_IA

17.34465083
Balkans_BA

18.70467589
Yamnaya_Bulgaria:Bul4_Yamnaya_Bulgaria_outlier

20.82859198
Varna

22.71563779
Krepost_Neolithic:I0679_d_Balkans_Krepost_Neolithi c

26.33882015
Balkans_Chalcolithic

28.46696528
Trypillia

28.54983538
Yamnaya_Ukraine_outlier:I1917_Yamnaya_Ukraine_Ozer a

28.60214675
Malak_Preslavets

28.65522262
Peloponnese_Neolithic

29.83975871
Varna_outlier:ANI163_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic3

29.91899564
Balkans_Chalcolithic_outlier:I2181_Bulgaria_Late_C halcolithic1

30.38662319
LBK_Austria

31.14048651
Ukraine_Neolithic_outlier:I3719_Ukraine_Neolithic_ outlier

31.29159739
Balkans_Neolithic

33.21173762
Globular_Amphora

33.89062223
Yamnaya_Ukraine

37.93850814
Latvia_LN:I4629_Latvia_LN_CW

42.44223486
Iron_Gates_HG_outlier:I5232_Iron_Gates_HG_outlier

51.17237805
Ukraine_Eneolithic

58.51813978
Ukraine_Mesolithic

59.46742372
Latvia_MN

62.26300201
Ukraine_Neolithic

63.26366493
WHG:BerryAuBac

63.54050129
Latvia_HG

64.30376972
Romania_HG:I2534_Romania_Neolithic_Mesolithic

64.86317172
Iron_Gates_HG

65.55228753
WHG:I2158_OrienteC_HG

66.38347159
WHG:I1875_Croatia_Mesolithic_HG

----------


## Duarte

Jovialis post #44 - Averages

Distance to:
Duarte

7.55720710
Balkans_BA

12.49553165
Vucedol

14.16377819
Trypillia

15.14333187
Balkans_Chalcolithic_outlier:I2181_Bulgaria_Late_C halcolithic1

15.78286850
Globular_Amphora

16.88560725
Malak_Preslavets

19.57955566
Varna_outlier:ANI163_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic3

21.15226451
Varna

22.38557571
Balkans_IronAge:I5769_Bulgaria_IA

23.11962586
Yamnaya_Bulgaria:Bul4_Yamnaya_Bulgaria_outlier

23.44424663
Iron_Gates_HG_outlier:I5232_Iron_Gates_HG_outlier

26.42912444
Balkans_Chalcolithic

28.20531100
LBK_Austria

31.66271256
Balkans_Neolithic

33.28845295
Ukraine_Neolithic_outlier:I3719_Ukraine_Neolithic_ outlier

33.88553379
Latvia_LN:I4629_Latvia_LN_CW

35.63534587
Yamnaya_Ukraine

36.42162155
Peloponnese_Neolithic

37.20281004
Ukraine_Eneolithic

39.06973253
Krepost_Neolithic:I0679_d_Balkans_Krepost_Neolithi c

41.87230620
Ukraine_Mesolithic

41.97747610
Yamnaya_Ukraine_outlier:I1917_Yamnaya_Ukraine_Ozer a

43.63944001
Latvia_MN

46.25147068
Ukraine_Neolithic

46.96257553
WHG:BerryAuBac



*Dodecad k7b*


_Target: Duarte
Distance: 4.4007% / 4.40067413
_

_46.4_
_Ukraine_Mesolithic_



_42.2_
_Peloponnese_Neolithic_



_11.4_
_Krepost_Neolithic:I0679_d_Balkans_Krepost_Neolithi c_




Dodecad K7b

----------


## Carlos

Target: Carlos
Distance: 0.3116% / 0.31159624

20.0
WHG



16.0
LBK_Austria



10.6
Krepost_Neolithic



10.6
Vucedol



10.4
Iron_Gates_HG_outlier



8.4
Iron_Gates_HG



6.4
Peloponnese_Neolithic



5.2
Balkans_IronAge



5.0
Balkans_Chalcolithic_outlier



3.0
Globular_Amphora



2.8
Malak_Preslavets



1.6
Yamnaya_Ukraine_outlier






Target: Carlos
Distance: 0.3055% / 0.30549434

19.6
WHG:BerryAuBac



14.8
LBK_Austria



12.0
Vucedol



11.4
Krepost_Neolithic:I0679_d_Balkans_Krepost_Neolithi c



10.2
Iron_Gates_HG



8.2
Iron_Gates_HG_outlier:I5232_Iron_Gates_HG_outlier



5.8
Balkans_IronAge:I5769_Bulgaria_IA



5.6
Malak_Preslavets



5.0
Peloponnese_Neolithic



3.2
Globular_Amphora



2.8
Balkans_Chalcolithic_outlier:I2181_Bulgaria_Late_C halcolithic1



1.2
Yamnaya_Ukraine_outlier:I1917_Yamnaya_Ukraine_Ozer a



0.2
Balkans_BA





Distance to:
Carlos

8.22304764
Balkans_BA

9.56618001
Balkans_Chalcolithic_outlier:I2181_Bulgaria_Late_C halcolithic1

12.62919961
Globular_Amphora

12.82845129
Trypillia

14.19882664
Vucedol

15.93388528
Varna_outlier:ANI163_Bulgaria_Varna_Eneolithic3

16.89981226
Malak_Preslavets

18.15125891
Iron_Gates_HG_outlier:I5232_Iron_Gates_HG_outlier

23.63900167
Yamnaya_Bulgaria:Bul4_Yamnaya_Bulgaria_outlier

23.70057581
Varna

25.36611716
Balkans_IronAge:I5769_Bulgaria_IA

----------


## Archetype0ne

Post 24 Results: Credit to Jovialis

----------


## Archetype0ne

Post 34 Results: Credit to Jovialis











All in all, both sets of data give pretty close results. The small differences are inconsequential.

Edit: Now that I think of it... How can just reorganizing the same data change the results?  :Thinking:  From what I see the "singles" tab had minor changes. Not sure how that happened since both Jovialis post 24 and 34 should use the same data? Correct?

----------

